# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Excelente noticia para el Tajo y en contra del trasvase

## No Registrado

LA DEFENSORA DEL PUEBLO DA LA RAZÓN A LOS GRUPOS CIUDADANOS EN SU QUEJA CONTRA EL MEMORANDUM TAJO- SEGURA ACORDADO EN SECRETO POR LOS GOBIERNOS POPULARES Y EL SINDICATO DE REGANTES.

El llamado Memorándum del Tajo acordado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y los gobiernos de Murcia y Valencia, se mantuvieron en secreto, no se difundieron públicamente y se hurtaron al proceso de planificación y participación pública del nuevo Plan Hidrológico del Tajo a pesar de afectar a cuestiones esenciales y legislación existente sobre la planificación y gestión del río Tajo, afectaban de forma muy importante a la planificación y gestión de la cuenca del Tajo y por lo tanto deberían someterse a procesos de participación pública e integrarse en el proceso ordinario de planificación hidrológica.

La Defensora del Pueblo Soledad Becerril confirma los argumentos de la denuncia que el anteproyecto de ley, en lo relativo al trasvase Tajo-Segura y ventas de agua, debía haberse sometido a participación pública, y a evaluación de impacto ambiental.

La Defensora del Pueblo también apunta a la posible inconstitucionalidad de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental (Ley 21/2013), en lo relativo a la regulación derivada de los acuerdos del Memorándum Tajo-Segura. 

(información de Tajo-Aranjuez)

====================================

Toma y toma y toma. Es evidente que esta forma de legislar tramposa, haciendo un plan de cuenca del Tajo y luego metiendo en una Ley que no tiene nada que ver, la regulación del Trasvase ("desvío") que deja sin valor al plan de cuenca, no ha colado. Ahora es la Defensora del Pueblo, luego será Europa. 

Se han pasado de la raya esta vez, con el beneplácito de Cospedal y González, traidores a su tierra, pero no cuela, esto es para celebrarlo.

----------


## No Registrado

Contestación integra del Defensor del Pueblo:

 La tramitación parlamentaria, aunque suponga la adopción de una decisión por las Cámaras como representantes del pueblo español, no equivale a la participación directa del público a la que se refiere la legislación de aguas y ambiental. El artículo 14 de la Directiva Marco del Agua obliga a los Estados a fomentar la participación activa de todos los interesados en la aplicación de la Directiva, en particular (aunque no exclusivamente) en la elaboración, revisión y actualización de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca; y obliga a poner determinada información a disposición del público con antelación suficiente para que pueda participar (precepto que es objeto de trasposición en la disposición adicional duodécima de la ley de Aguas, y que se desarrolla en la evaluación de planes).

Según el Defensor del Pueblo, el Memorando es un acuerdo que afecta a los recursos hídricos, por lo que no solo debe ser accesible a los que lo soliciten, sino que la tramitación de las actuaciones que se propongan y que finalmente se acometan en base al mismo deben ajustarse a los procedimientos de participación y evaluación. 

Respecto a la afirmación de la Secretaría de Estado de que las reglas que se han elevado a rango de ley por su propia naturaleza no forman parte del plan hidrológico de la demarcación ni requieren estudios de impacto ambiental, considera el Defensor del Pueblo que el argumento no es suficiente para justificar una falta de evaluación ambiental de las reglas del trasvase.

"Respecto a que las materias incorporadas a la Ley no requieren estudios de impacto ambiental, debe señalarse que en este caso no se está hablando de evaluación ambiental de proyectos de obras o trasferencia de recursos hídricos (artículo 15 LPHN y Anexos LEA donde se establecen los requisitos para someter a evaluación los proyectos para el trasvase entre cuencas fluviales) sino de evaluación ambiental de elementos esenciales de la planificación, como son las reglas para la determinación de aguas excedentarias o de explotación del trasvase. No es posible determinar si son sostenibles las magnitudes que condicionan un trasvase sin una previa valoración ambiental, () y ello con independencia del instrumento jurídico al que se incorporen dichas magnitudes. Pero la Secretaría de Estado no ha informado acerca de los criterios ambientales que se ha tenido en cuenta para la modificación de las reglas que afectan al trasvase.

El defensor del Pueblo también apunta a la posible inconstitucionalidad de la Ley de EIA, en lo relativo a la regulación derivada de los acuerdos del Memorándum Tajo-Segura, indicando que "Tampoco cabe incorporar automáticamente a normas con rango de ley los contenidos pactados, salvo en los supuestos en que exista reserva material de ley o si concurren los requisitos establecidos por el Tribunal Constitucional para la adopción de leyes singulares" considerando el Defensor del Pueblo que "no parece que las reglas que rigen el trasvase respondan a estos requisitos pues la regulación de las transferencias de recursos hídricos forma parte de la planificación hidrológica ordinaria, como se deduce de la legislación".

----------


## No Registrado

Y por supuesto felicitar a la RED TAJO por su trabajo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Enhorabuena, incluidos los amigos portugueses, que también existen. De hecho es Red Tajo/Tejo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Que ilusos sois, hay demasiados intereses económicos en juego como para que esto llegue a algún sitio.
Evaluación ambiental... Los lechuguinos progres siempre contra el campesino, claro como ellos no viven de eso... Lo que les gusta es que los patos se encuentren cómodos y eso vale más que la forma de subsistencia de decenas de miles de personas. Bueno, menos mal que todavía queda gente con cabeza, y estas cosas no van a ninguna parte.
Me parece bien dejar un caudal mínimo para preservar en lo posible la naturaleza de una cuenca, pero amigos, las personas deben de ir primero.
Que buenos que son, nos dejan desalar el agua que previamente quieren tirar por miles de m3 al mar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Que ilusos sois, hay demasiados intereses económicos en juego como para que esto llegue a algún sitio.
> Evaluación ambiental... Los lechuguinos progres siempre contra el campesino, claro como ellos no viven de eso... Lo que les gusta es que los patos se encuentren cómodos y eso vale más que la forma de subsistencia de decenas de miles de personas. Bueno, menos mal que todavía queda gente con cabeza, y estas cosas no van a ninguna parte.
> Me parece bien dejar un caudal mínimo para preservar en lo posible la naturaleza de una cuenca, pero amigos, las personas deben de ir primero.
> Que buenos que son, nos dejan desalar el agua que previamente quieren tirar por miles de m3 al mar.


Muchas gracias, representante del SCRATS, de los especuladores del agua y de los que la malgasta.
Y te lo digo así, en grande *MUCHAS GRACIAS*
Porque con la cantidad de tonterías que has escrito en 5 líneas has retratado lo que en realidad sois, una gente insolidaria, mezquina, ecológicamente bárbara e irrespetuosa.

 Si alguien estaba indeciso, ahora lo tiene claro.
Ya veremos quien gana, el tiempo lo dirá. Pro cada día me animo más. Y como yo miles.

Los demás, si es posible no le faltéis al respeto en éste hilo, ya que éste troll lo que pretende es que lo cierren o lo borren.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Que ilusos sois, hay demasiados intereses económicos en juego como para que esto llegue a algún sitio.
> Evaluación ambiental... Los lechuguinos progres siempre contra el campesino, claro como ellos no viven de eso... Lo que les gusta es que los patos se encuentren cómodos y eso vale más que la forma de subsistencia de decenas de miles de personas. Bueno, menos mal que todavía queda gente con cabeza, y estas cosas no van a ninguna parte.
> Me parece bien dejar un caudal mínimo para preservar en lo posible la naturaleza de una cuenca, pero amigos, las personas deben de ir primero.
> Que buenos que son, nos dejan desalar el agua que previamente quieren tirar por miles de m3 al mar.



Gracias, gracias, mil gracias, da gusto cuando os quitais la careta de respetuosos con el medio ambiente. 

Esto es lo que son los regantes murcianos, esto!!!!!

----------


## No Registrado

Bueno, seguimos, nota informativa de la RED DEL TAJO al respecto:

http://es.scribd.com/doc/254068495/N...-Pueblo#scribd

----------


## pablovelasco

La verdad es que si me dijeran que a cambio de poder regar mi plantación, el segura va al mínimo mínimo, lo firmo encantado, no es por robar lo vuestro, pero lo mio lo dejo, ni nada de eso.
Y aunque no os lo creais si estuvieseis en mi situación haríais lo mismo, no sois mejores, simplemente no vivís de esto, para vosotros es un hobby, para mi es la vida. Y aunque de todo corazon me gusta la naturaleza, de hecho soy ornitologo aficionado, el que haya agua para regar supone mi trabajo y mi forma de vida, y el futuro de los míos y no estoy dispuesto a cambiarlo por nada, y mucho menos por que en Guardamar en lugar de 0.5m3/s el río lleve 20m3/s, para mejorar el medio ambiente.
Lo que me parece de verdad censurable, es que haya gente que a cambio de que en Talavera pasen 20m3/s en lugar de 6, que no tiene el más mínimo valor económico para nadie y sólo muy secundariamente ecológico, me dejen a mi sin forma de ganarme la vida, bueno, a mi y a las decenas de miles de personas que vivimos de eso.
Dicho esto, muy ilusos tenéis que ser para creer que, llevando 35 años así, con unas estructuras laborales y económicas muy sólidas y antiguas, cierren el trasvase por ecología, es simplemente imposible. Lo más que harán será apretar un poco más el gaznate de los campesinos, pero siempre hemos salido adelante, cada vez con menos margen de beneficios, pero luchando por una forma de vida.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo tienes muy fácil, manda a tus políticos al carajo por engañarte con las desaladoras y potenciar el uso de agua desalada. A más uso, más barato.

Además no tendrías problemas de escasez ni conflictos por abuso.

Tú das poca importancia a la vida del río porque para ti son tuberías. Pero no son tuberías ni ocio para nosotros. Pero para eso haría falta que entendieras cosas que en la mayor parte de Murcia no entiendes.
Por Talavera no tendrían que pasar 20 m3/seg, sino 40.
 Siguiendo tu teoría, pues utilizaríamos cualquier embalse para almacenar desechos tóxicos, da mucho trabajo o dinero. O vendemos droga, ya puestos da igual.
Lo mismo que tú piensas, pensaron los de los Ojos del Guadiana, y mira el desastre.

En fin, qué pena lo bien que empezaste y en lo que te has convertido.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD: y el desglose de la factura qué?

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Ribereño Tajo

¿pero como se atreve usted a decir que el que lleve más agua el Tajo tiene valor "secundariamente ecológico"?

Mire usted, señor Velasco, no sabe hasta que punto está usted equivocado, pero lo sabrá antes o despues. Europa va a meter mano en este desmadre que han convertido el trasvase, a lo mejor no lo cierran pero tenga claro que no van a permitir que siga pasando lo de ahora. 

Y si usted se cree que vamos a seguir en la edad de piedra, con los ríos convertidos en espumas y utilizandolos como cañerías a cielo abierto no sabes hasta que punto se equivoca, España firmó la Directiva Marco de Agua y antes o despues le obligarán a cumplir con sus compromisos, vayase usted preparando.

----------


## No Registrado

> La verdad es que si me dijeran que a cambio de poder regar mi plantación, el segura va al mínimo mínimo, lo firmo encantado, no es por robar lo vuestro, pero lo mio lo dejo, ni nada de eso.
> Y aunque no os lo creais si estuvieseis en mi situación haríais lo mismo, no sois mejores, simplemente no vivís de esto, para vosotros es un hobby, para mi es la vida. Y aunque de todo corazon me gusta la naturaleza, de hecho soy ornitologo aficionado, el que haya agua para regar supone mi trabajo y mi forma de vida, y el futuro de los míos y no estoy dispuesto a cambiarlo por nada, y mucho menos por que en Guardamar en lugar de 0.5m3/s el río lleve 20m3/s, para mejorar el medio ambiente.
> Lo que me parece de verdad censurable, es que haya gente que a cambio de que en Talavera pasen 20m3/s en lugar de 6, que no tiene el más mínimo valor económico para nadie y sólo muy secundariamente ecológico, me dejen a mi sin forma de ganarme la vida, bueno, a mi y a las decenas de miles de personas que vivimos de eso.
> Dicho esto, muy ilusos tenéis que ser para creer que, llevando 35 años así, con unas estructuras laborales y económicas muy sólidas y antiguas, cierren el trasvase por ecología, es simplemente imposible. Lo más que harán será apretar un poco más el gaznate de los campesinos, pero siempre hemos salido adelante, cada vez con menos margen de beneficios, pero luchando por una forma de vida.


Por lo menos me parece ahora que eres honesto con este mensaje. Y tambien demuestra que toda la discusión que hemos tenido contigo nosotros teníamos razón, a ti te importa bien poco el Tajo y el agua que lleve y ahora lo reconoces.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Por Talavera no tendrían que pasar 20 m3/seg, sino 40*

Al final vamos a tener que hacer un trasvase para allá.

*Siguiendo tu teoría, pues utilizaríamos cualquier embalse para almacenar desechos tóxicos, da mucho trabajo o dinero.*

Si está bien cerrado... Por mí mete en el embalse lo que quieras.

*En fin, qué pena lo bien que empezaste y en lo que te has convertido.*

Cuando me cansé de que me llamaran agente del SCRATS, cuando me cansé de que me dijeran que el agua la desperdiciamos en hacer urbanizaciones fantasma, después de que me llamarán Regángster, ladrón, mentiroso etc...  
Me dí cuenta de lo que pasaba, os importa un carajo el que yo pueda vivir, lo único que quieren es que el Tajo vaya repleto de agua, vaya usted a saber por qué. Y entre otras cosas una, de dónde sois vosotros?? hay alguien que escriba que sea de Sacedón, o zorita, o talavera o de alguna zona ribereña del Tajo, o sois madrileños que os gusta jugar a ser ecologistas??
Tened claro que para vosotros será espectacular ver el Tajo lleno de agua, pero, gracias a que lleve menos, en mi tierra vive decenas de miles de personas, no es ese un valor a conservar??? Por qué he sido tratado de ladrón o de emisario o jefe del SCRATS??? Soy un campesino mileurista, que no puede enteder como decís que se suba el precio del agua un 500%, y que me adapte, cuando ya estamos más que adaptados al uso del agua de forma muy eficiente. En el resto de España es mucho menor el uso de tecnología de último modelo para regar, por que aquí el agua es ORO.
Y ya me he cansado de que me digan ladrón gente, de la que estoy convencida, no tienen nada que ver ni con el Tajo ni con el trasvase de forma tan directa como yo.
Yo ni tengo un campo de golf, ni soy un regante ilegal, ni desperdicio el agua con formas ineficientes de riego. Trabajo duro para sacar adelante mi proyecto, y de repente me veo que hay gente que pide el cierre del trasvase, o uqe se trasvase menos... Con lo que supondría el fin de mi forma de vida, y así como yo mucha, muchas miles de personas y de pequeños propietarios. Y todo por que quieren ver más agua para respetar el medio ambiente, el cual parece más importante que nosotros, y encima van de la mano de comunistas, los mismos que aquí dicen defender al campesinado y al trasvase. Estoy harto de que se vea un debate político, cuando es laboral. Os han subido el mínimo a partir del cual no se puede trasvasar de 240 a 400, con lo que en invierno ya ni podemos llenar el embalse, nos han condenado a una escasez durante todo el año del agua que necesitamos para vivir, no es una tontería es vivir. Y aun así no les parece bastante, lo que quieren es acabar con el trasvase o trasvasar 50hm3 al año o menos (sí, sí, he leído a gente que quiere eso), gente que ni vive del Tajo ni nos deja vivir a los demás con su agua.
La situación actual me parece bien, ni yo tengo agua de sobra, ni allí falta, salvo casos puntuales. Para qué quereis más??? No os parece justo?? Este año ni siquiera me aseguran que tenga agua para regar, 600m2 de hortaliza que pongo, y que me da unos beneficios a finales de verano de menos de 800e. No os dais cuenta que me arruinais???? Decís que allí algún campsino lo pasó mal cuando anegaron las aguas con los embalses... Bien, tengo yo la culpa de eso??? No creeis que aquí la agricultura es mucho más productiva y hemos salido ganando en conjunto?? Acaso pretendeis solucionar un mal, con un mal mucho más grave???
Por lo menos reflexionad, que los que se quedan sin sustento no son los que tienen gigantescas plantaciones que se pueden dedicar a otra cosa, si no los pequeños propietarios, de los que yo aquí hago eco sus lamentos.
No podemos llegara a un acuerdo para que todos podamos regar?? Habláis de riegos ilegales, estoy con vosotros, suprimidlos, hablais de que algún listillo se las ha arreglado para regar un campo de golf con agua del trasvase, está bien, estoy con vosotros, acabemos con él, pero en nombre de Dios,acordaros de las decenas de miles de personas que viven de las generosas aguas del Tajo, y lo que supondría tanto para el tajo de beneficio como para nosotros de perjuicio el cierre del trasvase, ponedlos en una balanza, y espero que prime la persona al animal. Y que se respete en la mayor de lo posible la forma de naturaleza del alto tajo, pero que se admita un pequeño o medio perjuicio a cambio de nuestra VIDA.

La factura Miguel no me la dan, mañana iré a la comunidad de regantes por tercera vez y les diré que o me la dan o este mes recibo a pedradas al guarda que lee los contadores, que les pago  mi cuota, y no es poco ( ya te diré, porque va en la factura del agua) y lo que pido no es tan difícil.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mira, el respeto, al menos por mi parte lo has tenido desde el principio, y en los primeros mensajes lo pudiste ver.
 Pero luego has perdido la cabeza, primero soltando el argumentario del SCRATS punto por punto, que es una sarta de tonterías, y luego demostrando un desprecio absoluto por el Tajo.
Incluso ahora lo sigues haciendo. yo soy de Madrid y me dices que juego a ecologista. Me llamas comunista, ecologeta, progre, etc...
Pero bueno, eso a mí me resbala, en éste foro estoy acostumbrado a eso. Mi objetivo es otro.

Mira, no nos vengas con los lloros. He estado trabajando hace unos días, incluso escribía desde allí de un pueblo en el que tienen olivar y secano y además tenían una buena industria de engorde de cerdos. Hasta ahora vivian bien. Las granjas de cerdo se han hundido, no queda ni una, por lo visto ha ocurrido en toda la provincia, Sólo les quedan los olivares y el secano. Y encima en Mayo de éste año, vino una semana de calor enorme que quemó la flor, y no hay ni un 5% de la cosecha, la mayor parte con goteo.
Quiero decirte que la gente tiene problemas.
 En mi sector, al menos el 40% de las empresas ha quebrado, han ido al paro los trabajadores y los dueños a la ruina con deudas enormes.

Que no sois el ombligo del mundo, que siempre habláis de que en todo sois los mejores del mundo mundial, y no es así.

El Tajo no da para más, nunca ha tenido agua para ese trasvase incoherente, nunca. Es más, aunque se hayan reducido las aportaciones de cabecera, estoy seguro que los datos se falsearon, igual que ocurrió con los del Ebro.

 Vosotros tenéis algo que los agricultores de otras zonas no tienen, que son las desaladoras. Eso os asegura agua constante, que es lo importante. Y no veis la ventaja. Cuantos clientes míos cuando voy a optimizarle una instalación de riego me dicen que ojalá tuvieran desaladoras cuando como ahora falta agua en todos lados.

 Mira, los problemas que tengas tú de salir adelante, no te los puedo resolver, tampoco el Tajo te los puede resolver. Es tu problema Al igual que es el de los Altos Hornos que perdió su empleo, los de la SEAT, los de la FORD, etc...
Sabes cuantas pequeñas tiendas de una media de 3 empleados se han cerrado en Madrid y en toda España??
Sabes cuantos talleres se han cerrado??
Cuantas fábricas de tejido han cerrado en Valencia y Alicante?? La mayoría, la competencia de producir a precio barato les ha echado. 

Tú puedes salir adelante, tienes una oportunidad, esa otra gente no ha podido.

Tu problema es que vuestros políticos y dirigentes el SCRATS os HAN ENGAÑADO, os HAN UTILIZADO CON FINES ELECTORALES. Os prometieron cosas que ELLOS SABÍAN DE SOBRA QUE NO IBAN A CUMPLIR. Y aún así, seguís ciegos. Es algo que no entiendo.
A lo mejor es que vosotros no queréis escuchar la verdad. Pero lamentablemente, el Tajo no puede seguir en esas condiciones. Tendrás que buscarte la vida, Quitarte los parásitos políticos que se os han enganchado, y ver por salir adelante.

Otra no te queda.

En cuanto a la factura, déjalo que me da igual, está claro que os meten un clavo y vuestros dirigentes os casi triplican el coste del agua del trasvase. Sarna con gusto no pica.

Pero ten claro una cosa y lo puedes transmitir: Esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar, Yo no sé si lo voy a ver, pero la situación te aseguro que va a dar un giro de 180º. En cuanto Madrid despierte del letargo, se acabó.
 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Quizá el agua desalada para las plantaciones del campo de cartagena tengan sentido. Costes de impulsión relativamente pequeños por la cercanía al mar, etc... Así quizá se aliviaría la presión un tanto sobre los embalses del tajo, por menor demanda, pero ten en cuenta que los costes de elevación desde el nivel del mar hasta la zona de regadío donde yo estoy son prohibitivos, y suponiendo con que el agua fuera gratis, que no lo es en absoluto. Y en la zona del valle del Guadalentín igual... Pero quizá en Alicante, Campo de Cartagena y zonas costeras de Almería sí que sería una solución, si encontraran una forma de abaratar el agua. Parece ser que la desalinizadora de torrevieja ha rebajado el coste, quizá es un comienzo.
Pero todo esto no se puede hacer de un día para otro, y agua del trasvase tendrá que haber, aunque quizá con menos baste.
Aunque el problema no es ese, lo que habría que ver es que es más interesante, el Tajo lleno de agua, o los trabajos que genera actualmente el trasvase.
Se pueden intentar conciliar las 2 posturas de alguna forma, pero el agua desalada para la mayoría de regantes no es una opción. Pero estoy deacuerdo en investigar las formas de que eso sea posible, la verdad es que sería muy beneficioso, pero los costes son inasumibles para cualquiera que viva lejos de la costa.

Sigo pensando que antes que tirar el agua al mar, un trasvase genera más riqueza, y la verdad, desalar un agua previamente arrojada al mar por un río me parece absurdo. Que se mantenga un mínimo el Tajo para que se pueda disfrutar de él, y el trasvase para dar trabajo a esta zona tan dependiente del agua, yo lo veo así. Y si eso es de ser del SCRATS, yo lo veo más bien de ser lógico. El Segura es un río pequeño, pero muy muy aprovechado, y desemboca 0.5m3/s en Guardamar, cuando en Cieza lleva 26 m3/s. Creo que se ha podido conciliar bastante bien el impacto ambiental y la necesidad de agua para regar.
Pues lo mismo el Tajo también se podrá seguro. Y si antes por Talavera pasaban 20 o 30 m3 y ahora pasan 6, pues es una merma, pero muy compensada por el hecho de que se generan decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo.
Has puesto como ejemplo idnustrias que nunca fueron rentables, la agricultura aquí sí que lo es, y más que en otros sitios de España, así que la similitud no la veo por ningún lado, aquí hace falta agua, con el trasvase ya es rentable aunque ecológicamente haya perdido algo el Tajo. Yo lo veo totalmente un precio pagable. Ten en cuenta que hay que mirar por el bien no de unos pocos sino de España, y el agua del tajo aquí hace más bien en general que mejorando la ecología por esas zonas, eso es un hecho, aunque a los de allí les fastidie, que es normal, es como los temas de expropiación.

----------


## pablovelasco

Por cierto, se aproximan lluvias para la zona, ojalá lleva durante días.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Quizá el agua desalada para las plantaciones del campo de cartagena tengan sentido. Costes de impulsión relativamente pequeños por la cercanía al mar, etc... Así quizá se aliviaría la presión un tanto sobre los embalses del tajo, por menor demanda, pero ten en cuenta que los costes de elevación desde el nivel del mar hasta la zona de regadío donde yo estoy son prohibitivos, y suponiendo con que el agua fuera gratis, que no lo es en absoluto. Y en la zona del valle del Guadalentín igual... Pero quizá en Alicante, Campo de Cartagena y zonas costeras de Almería sí que sería una solución, si encontraran una forma de abaratar el agua. Parece ser que la desalinizadora de torrevieja ha rebajado el coste, quizá es un comienzo.
> Pero todo esto no se puede hacer de un día para otro, y agua del trasvase tendrá que haber, aunque quizá con menos baste.
> Aunque el problema no es ese, lo que habría que ver es que es más interesante, el Tajo lleno de agua, o los trabajos que genera actualmente el trasvase.
> Se pueden intentar conciliar las 2 posturas de alguna forma, pero el agua desalada para la mayoría de regantes no es una opción. Pero estoy deacuerdo en investigar las formas de que eso sea posible, la verdad es que sería muy beneficioso, pero los costes son inasumibles para cualquiera que viva lejos de la costa.
> 
> Sigo pensando que antes que tirar el agua al mar, un trasvase genera más riqueza, y la verdad, desalar un agua previamente arrojada al mar por un río me parece absurdo. Que se mantenga un mínimo el Tajo para que se pueda disfrutar de él, y el trasvase para dar trabajo a esta zona tan dependiente del agua, yo lo veo así. Y si eso es de ser del SCRATS, yo lo veo más bien de ser lógico. El Segura es un río pequeño, pero muy muy aprovechado, y desemboca 0.5m3/s en Guardamar, cuando en Cieza lleva 26 m3/s. Creo que se ha podido conciliar bastante bien el impacto ambiental y la necesidad de agua para regar.
> Pues lo mismo el Tajo también se podrá seguro. Y si antes por Talavera pasaban 20 o 30 m3 y ahora pasan 6, pues es una merma, pero muy compensada por el hecho de que se generan decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo.
> Has puesto como ejemplo idnustrias que nunca fueron rentables, la agricultura aquí sí que lo es, y más que en otros sitios de España, así que la similitud no la veo por ningún lado, aquí hace falta agua, con el trasvase ya es rentable aunque ecológicamente haya perdido algo el Tajo. Yo lo veo totalmente un precio pagable. Ten en cuenta que hay que mirar por el bien no de unos pocos sino de España, y el agua del tajo aquí hace más bien en general que mejorando la ecología por esas zonas, eso es un hecho, aunque a los de allí les fastidie, que es normal, es como los temas de expropiación.


Vamos a ver Pablo, yo no sé si es que nos quieres volver locos o es que no entiendes las cosas, ya no sé que pensar.
Me quieres hacer ver que *impulsar el agua a una altura de 125 metros* (he tomado la altura de Molina de Segura, porque Campotejar no me sale en ningún sitio) *no es rentable*, y la impulsión de Bolarque a 245 metros más la pequeña de La Bujeda, más Ojós, sí lo es??

 De verdad nos quieres colar esa afirmación tan absurda? Tú piensas lo que escribes?
 No te entiendo Pablo, mira que han pasado por aqui trolls y otros personajes que incluso querían inundar el Monte de El Pardo de agua para trasvasarla a Murcia, auténticas locuras. Pero decir durante todos éstos días que el coste de los 9 cts paga todos los gastos y ahora decir que no es rentable elevar el agua 125 metros.
 De verdad no sé que pensar, me gustaría debatir con alguien más coherente.

Tu agricultura no es rentable, si no tienes agua no hay rentabilidad. Si tienes rentabilidad es  porque otros estamos pagando tu agua como es el caso de éste trasvase.
 Si a ti te parece bien que el Tajo y sus ribereños paguen el precio, un alto precio, a mí no me parece bien. Y como ya estoy cansado de las misma justificaciones absurdas, es que me da igual ya. Dile a Garre que en lugar de gastarse el dinero en un aeropuerto en Corbera totalmente inútil, teniendo san Javier y El Altet al lado, y en una Paramount que es un nido de corrupción, que se lo gaste en esa impulsiones si tan rentables son.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por cierto, se aproximan lluvias para la zona, ojalá lleva durante días.


 Ojalá. Y en toda España, que tenemos una sequía galopante.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

> Os han subido el mínimo a partir del cual no se puede trasvasar de 240 a 400, con lo que en invierno ya ni podemos llenar el embalse, nos han condenado a una escasez durante todo el año del agua que necesitamos para vivir, no es una tontería es vivir. Y aun así no les parece bastante, lo que quieren es acabar con el trasvase o trasvasar 50hm3 al año o menos (sí, sí, he leído a gente que quiere eso), gente que ni vive del Tajo ni nos deja vivir a los demás con su agua.


Como decía ayer me parece honeto que plentees que el trasvase es lo que te da el pan y por lo tanto lo vas a defender, no importandote nada el medio ambiente ni el Tajo. Hasta incluso lo puedo entender y como dices probablemente si yo estuviera en tu piel pues a lo mejor pensaba igual. 

El problema es que has estado debatiendo con argumentos que son mentira, como decir que el trasvase no afecta al Tajo y varias cosas más. Si dices estas cosas luego no te quejes de que digamos que mientes. Como lo que has escrito aquí. Es cabreante leer estas cosas porque son totalmente MENTIRA. Ese mínimo de 400 Hm3 TODAVÍA NO HA ENTRADO EN VIGOR, así que no digas sandeces de que os hemos condenado a no sé qué historias, y además se ha trasvasado este año como nunca estando los embalses como están. Si no quieres que te llamemos mentiroso, no digas mentiras.

Tu defiendes tus intereses, nosotros defendemos los intereses comunes, porque no te equivoques, mantener el medio ambiente es un bien común, y los intereses comunes han de estar por encima de los particulares.

El Tajo medio lo ha destrozado el trasvase y eso no es discutible.

Yo, y muchos más, estamos deseando que no caiga una gota, para que estalle este sistema. Nosotros tendremos restricciones en el agua de boca, que vosotros no tendreis pero empezareis a usar las desaladoras, es posible que tendreis mas costes porque el agua os saldrá más cara, entiendo que no os guste, pero como decía hace unos días cuando me sube el gasoil en mi empresa de transportes nos pasa igual.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Yo, y muchos más, estamos deseando que no caiga una gota, para que estalle este sistema.*

No es lícito acabar con un mal, provocando un mal mayor, si dejara de llover ni aquí se podría regar, ni allí disfrutar mínimamente del Tajo. Yo lo que propugno es que dado que el trasvase ha generado tantos beneficios, hagamos por disfrutar con restricciones, tantos uds. como nosotros el agua. 
Allí sufriendo restricciones en materia medioambiental, y aquí sufriendo restricciones en el uso del agua, para recordar que no viene de gratis, que supone un perjuicio a la zona, compensado por los beneficios, si, pero perjuicio al fin y al cabo.

Manteniendo un caudal mínimo, y aquí siendo tacaños con el agua, sin permitir cosas que supongan su despilfarro, podremos disfrutar todos, aún si con restricciones del agua del Tajo, que no olvidemos, no es solo de los ribereños, si no de todos los españoles.


*Ese mínimo de 400 Hm3 TODAVÍA NO HA ENTRADO EN VIGOR*

No, pero en previsión, las restricciones ya se tomaron en mi comunidad de Regantes, entraron en vigor el 2 de Enero.


*Nosotros tendremos restricciones en el agua de boca, que vosotros no tendreis pero empezareis a usar las desaladoras, es posible que tendreis mas costes porque el agua os saldrá más cara, entiendo que no os guste, pero como decía hace unos días cuando me sube el gasoil en mi empresa de transportes nos pasa igual.* 

No me hable de restricciones de agua de boca, murciaa paga el agua más cara y de peor calidad de toda España.
En cuanto a los costes, imagínese usted cuantas empresas de transporte cerrarían si de repente os dijeran que de un día para otro el litro de gasoil de 1,1e, pasara a 6e. Eso es lo que pretendeis para con nosotros. Yo estoy dispuesto al uso de la desaladora, y probablemente sea el futuro, pero no a corto plazo, por los motivos que ya he dicho. Y eso nos obligaría a cerrar a todos, no es una cuestión de adaptación, esas condiciones son inaceptables.
Yo pago actualmente 0,25e el m3, si el agua desalada me la dan a 0,40 o así, lo firmo mañana, pero no puedo pagar a 1,2e, eso es un disparate. Entiendo que la desaladora si el prejuicio que causa es soportable, y hablo ojo de pagar casi el doble de lo actual, se debe de apostar por ella.
Pero bajo estas condiciones, que son de mínimos, ya ni pido que el agua esté al mismo precio.
Tened en cuenta que el coste del agua sobre el total anual de una plantación es más del 50%.

----------


## No Registrado

Ya empezamos...

Las restricciones que tomaron ustedes no tienen nada que ver con los 400 Hm3 que tardarán años (si algún dia llegan), no mienta.

Nosotros no disfrutamos en absoluto de lo que es el Tajo ahora, vuelvo a repetir que espero que no caiga una gota y cambien este trasvase que sólamente tiene beneficios para ustedes. 
EL TAJO ES DE SU CUENCA Y DE SU TIERRA, LA LEY ESTABLECES QUE LA CUENCA ES PREFERENTE PARA SU USO, como no puede ser de otra manera pero haciendo fraude de ley desvían el río y ahora mismo el SCRATS es el dueño del agua del Tajo de facto, menos tonterías de que el Tajo es de todos los españoles.

A mí nadie me subvenciona el gasoil como a ustedes el agua, y por eso la subida es mayor, en cualquier caso el argumento es el mismo, cuando me sube el gasoil me fastidio, aplicate el cuento.

POR SUPUESTO QUE LE HABLO DE RESTRICCIONES EN EL AGUA DE BOCA, la última vez que tuvimos restricciones por culpa de que ustedes se llevan el agua (no lo olvidemos) ustedes no las tuvieron e incluso la ministra de medio ambiente tuvo que pedir que las aplicaran. 
Ya sé que a usted esto no le importa, pero nosotros en cabecera tenemos muchas restricciones de agua para boca porque ustedes se la llevan.

----------


## No Registrado

Se ponen nerviosos y nosotros encantados:

El Memorándum del Tajo-Segura "se ha hecho con pleno respeto a la ley", según el Gobierno valenciano



La Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Agua de la Comunidad Valenciana ha defendido que la aprobación del Memorandum del Tajo-Segura -que regula el trasvase entre estas cuencas- "se ha hecho con pleno respeto a la legalidad vigente", según han indicado a Europa Press fuentes de este departamento en respuesta al informe del Defensor del Pueblo que considera que dicho documento debería estar sometido al proceso de participación pública y a Evaluación Ambiental.

De esta manera, han argumentado que como ha dicho la Secretaría de Estado, las normas del Memorandum del Tajo-Segura que se han elevado a rango de ley "no forman parte del Plan Hidrológico de la demarcación, ni requieren un estudio de impacto ambiental".

Asimismo, han explicado que el Memorandum del Tajo-Segura es un conjunto de normas "que han sido aprobadas por una norma con rango de ley y esa ley es la de Evaluación Ambiental".

En este punto, han incidido en que las leyes en España se aprueban conforme a una serie de trámites de acuerdo con la Constitución y la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental "que contiene los preceptos legales del Memorandum ha sido aprobada por las Cortes Generales y con todos los trámites que marca la Constitución".

===========================

Ya veremos si se ha hecho con respeto a la legalidad vigente, pero que lo digan estos sinvergüenzas del gobierno valenciano no quiere decir absolutamente nada.

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-vigente-segun

----------


## No Registrado

Y el Gobierno de Cospedal tambien se pone nervioso. Otra vez con los regantes murcianos en vez de con el Tajo y sus ribereños.

El Gobierno de Cospedal replica duramente al Defensor del Pueblo sobre el Trasvase

>>No sólo niega sus afirmaciones sino que dice no haber recibido ningún escrito


http://www.diariocritico.com/castill...el-tajo/471569

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y el Gobierno de Cospedal tambien se pone nervioso. Otra vez con los regantes murcianos en vez de con el Tajo y sus ribereños.
> 
> El Gobierno de Cospedal replica duramente al Defensor del Pueblo sobre el Trasvase
> 
> >>No sólo niega sus afirmaciones sino que dice no haber recibido ningún escrito
> 
> 
> http://www.diariocritico.com/castill...el-tajo/471569


Prueba clara de que Cospedal trabajó por y para los intereses del SCRATS.
Más claro agua del Alto Tajo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*EL TAJO ES DE SU CUENCA Y DE SU TIERRA, LA LEY ESTABLECES QUE LA CUENCA ES PREFERENTE PARA SU USO,*

Uso preferente no exclusivo, no es lo mismo. Y el Tajo es de titularidad pública, no privativa de su cuenca.


*A mí nadie me subvenciona el gasoil como a ustedes el agua, y por eso la subida es mayor, en cualquier caso el argumento es el mismo, cuando me sube el gasoil me fastidio, aplicate el cuento.*

Si, pero:

1.- Me puede explicar a cuanto asciende en total la subvención que se me paga por el trasvase? Díganme em lugar de 12cts el m3, tiene que pagar 20 o lo que sea, per ofrezcame algún dato, porque si no lo mismo de siempre le digo yo, por ley los gastos del  trasvase los pagan los usuarios.

http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...TACION_ATS.pdf

- También tengan en cuenta que al agua está  a estos precios este año y el pasado, hace algunos se pagaba hasta 30 cts el m3. Sin contar los posteriores gastos. También estaba subvencionada entonces??

2.- Te han subido de golpe el gasoil un 500% de golpe alguna vez?


3.- Las empresas de transportes no tienen el gasoil más barato?

*Las restricciones que tomaron ustedes no tienen nada que ver con los 400 Hm3 que tardarán años (si algún dia llegan), no mienta.*

Le digo que de un año a otro se han aprobado leyes que restringen a casi la mitad el total de agua disponible, para ir acomodándonos a esa previsible situación, y que ojalá no llegue, ciertamente.

----------


## pablovelasco

Tengo la factura!
En números redondos:

Agua del Tajo/Segura (60% del total consumido)____ (Gastos fijos + variables + peajes) 12 cts
Agua pozos y EDAR (40% del total consumido)______ (Peajes + mantenimiento)  5 cts
Costes de cuota de la CRC (admin., guardas, etc...)_______________________ 4 cts
Coste de bombeo + mantenimiento a balsa-puente para abastecer a los comuneros____ 1.5 cts 1º
Coste de bombeo + mantenimiento desde balsa a zona destino______________________________ 2.5 cts 

1º Hay un proyecto que se cree que se aprobará en verano para que la electricidad de las bombas provengan de un campo de placas solares. Derrama 800e/ comunero. Reducción de gastos a menos de la mitad

1ºb La balsa se encuentra a 35 m de desnivel de trasvase, y la segunda bomba lleva buena presión hasta las 3815 ha. que posee y a casi 1000 comuneros, a la redonda, es nueva y costó lo suyo. Y es más cara porque hay que amortizarla.

1ºc Hay 2 bombas impulsoras.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora no tengo tiempo porque me tengo que marchar. Pero a simple vista, tiene telita la factura.

Resulta que el SCRATS, y por tanto tu comunidad de regantes paga 9,7 cts/m3 al trasvase, ni uno más.
Para esto no cuento lo de pozo, edar, etc... porque no lo especificas 5 cts te cobran estando allí, el trasvase recorre 400 kms con bombeos. En compración el agua del trasvase es baratísima.
Y por otro lado, el resto te lo cobran en los variables del trasvase(¿?) los bombeos in situ y los mantenimientos y administración. Unos 10 cts. 

Total, que la mayor parte de tu factura *SE LO lLLEVA LA COMUNIDAD DE REGANTES*

La próxima vez que hables, hazlo con propiedad y no digas que el trasvase es caro, dí mejor que comunidad de regantes te duplica o más el precio del agua del trasvase.

Creo que ha quedado claro y demostrado.

----------


## pablovelasco

Visto lo visto sí que me parece un robo que me cobren tanto... Pero ten en cuenta que hay mucho inútil, y familiares de inútiles que necesitan enchufarse, y eso los pardillos tenemos que pagarlo... Vamos como en todos los negocios. Las administradoras (que hay 2) son hermanas, y uno de los guardas es primo de otro, que a su vez era familia del anterior... Como ve, hay gente que sabe colocarse mejor que otra.

*Resulta que el SCRATS, y por tanto tu comunidad de regantes paga 9,7 cts/m3 al trasvase, ni uno más.*

En la factura pone 12,será la suma de la factura más los peajes, pero bueno, van 0,12e al trasvase.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De todas maneras hay algo que no cuadra. Se supone que eso es lo que te cobran por 1 m3. Y pone que de ese m3, del trasvase es el 60%, por lo tanto no debería ser 0,12, sino menos. Por lo tanto esa cifra no cuadra y deben de sumar otro concepto, ¿puede ser lo que cobre el propio SCRATS? Ten en cuenta que el SCRATS gasta mucho dinero en su manutención y en sus campañas con avionetas, carteles en la A3, estudios, publicidad, pago a los que llevan las redes sociales, etc...
 Luego, por el agua de pozo y de EDAR, que está allí mismo, o cerca, el coste lo veo alto, más caro que el del trasvase.
 Yo lo veo así:
1- El agua del trasvase, según el BOE y el SCRATS, lo que se cobra es 9,7 cts/m3. Si, como dice la factura, de 1 m3, el 60% es del trasvase, el coste de ese 60% es de 5,82 cts. El resto lo está cobrando el SCRATS en lo que ellos sabrán.
2- El agua del pozo, en 1 m3 meten un 40% que cuesta 5 cts. incluidos los mantenimientos y el peaje. Si el 100% del m3 suministrado fuera de pozo y EDAR, el coste del mismo se va a 12,5 cts./m3
 Las derramas por cambio de bombas, tuberías, etc... es lo normal en toda comunidad, es un gasto que siempre hay.

Por lo tanto, de los 25 cts. que te cobran, sólo 5,82 van para el trasvase. Una parte importante va para el Sindicato que os representa, en concreto, más del doble.. El agua de pozo y de EDAR es más cara que la del trasvase algo que chirría en la mente de cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente. Transportar el agua en impulsarla no puede ser más cara que la de pozo o EDAR cercanos.
Y luego, hay otra partida importante, el 33%, que se lo lleva directamente vuestra comunidad de regantes para gastarlo en lo que sea.

Por todo esto, en realidad, lo que va para el coste eléctrico de impulsiones, personal, mantenimiento, amortización, y, supuestamente para repartirse entre las CCAA, es el 23,28% del total que pagas de recibo.

Es decir, el coste de lo que te mandan del trasvase, te lo multiplican por algo más de 4.

Por eso debes entender que, realmente, los que te están sangrando los tienes al lado, y lo siento.

 Es mi cálculo, si alguien quiere hacerlo y le sale otra cosa, tendría curiosidad en verlo. Hoy estoy cansado de currar y puede ser que se me pase algo.
Debido a eso, hace tiempo que me ronda la cabeza que el SCRATS no quiere perder el poder que las desaladoras y Acuamed les quitarían. Primero económicamente el trasvase les es muy rentable sólo con los pellizcos que se llevan en los recibos, y segundo, el poder de tenr aglutinada a una población es enorme, con Aquamed eso desaparecería, no digo que sea mejor ni peor, sino que lo perderían y a eso Claver, acostumbrado a dirigir la opinión de la gente y a sentarse con ministros y secretarios de Estado, no está dispuesto a renunciar.

Tienes una papeleta con esa gente, desde luego que sí. ¿No os habéis planteado auditorías de control o algo así? Bueno, las auditorías, pagando dicen lo que quieras, lo tenéis mal.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

*1- El agua del trasvase, según el BOE y el SCRATS, lo que se cobra es 9,7 cts/m3. Si, como dice la factura, de 1 m3, el 60% es del trasvase, el coste de ese 60% es de 5,82 cts. El resto lo está cobrando el SCRATS en lo que ellos sabrán.*

No, a ver, el m3 el que viene del tajo se paga a 12cts, que son la suma que conocemos (9,7) más el peaje no lo olvides, y ese cálculo es para el 60% del agua que pasa por el trasvase. Luego vienen otros cálculos. Al trasvase le corresponde esa tarifa, luego nosotros APARTE, pagamos más para una mayor disponibilidad de agua, no es que paguemos el 60% de la tarifa que dice el BOE no, eso va íntegro, pero a esa tarifa se le suma otra.

*El agua de pozo y de EDAR es más cara que la del trasvase algo que chirría en la mente de cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente. Transportar el agua en impulsarla no puede ser más cara que la de pozo o EDAR cercanos.*

Impulsarla no, pero a eso se suma el tratamiento ya que las aguas del EDAR van filtradas (Con su depuradora) y las de los pozos algunas llevan un proceso de desalinización químico para que sean aptas para regar, aquí los pozos son muy salobres. Y según tengo entendido el agua se saca también de pozos que están relativamente lejos del embalse, y hay que subir el agua.


Otro factor a tener en cuenta es que no en todas las comunidades de regantes se paga lo mismo, hay algunas que la dotación del Tajo Supone el 100% del agua disponible y otras el 50% o menos, depende del sitio. En Cartagena me han dicho que el agua es más barata, por ejemplo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Eso está bastante bien explicado. Mañana lo analizaré. 
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Las restricciones que tomaron ustedes no tienen nada que ver con los 400 Hm3 que tardarán años (si algún dia llegan), no mienta.*
> 
> Le digo que de un año a otro se han aprobado leyes que restringen a casi la mitad el total de agua disponible, para ir acomodándonos a esa previsible situación, y que ojalá no llegue, ciertamente.


Evidentemente PERO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LOS 400 HM3, deje de decir cosas que  no son, que es mentira que sea debido a ningna previsión, vale ya de menitir que asi no hay manera de discutir. Se cree usted que somos idiotas, el problema EVIDENTEMENTE es porque USTEDES han vaciado los pantanos de cabecera con unos trasvases salvajes y estando los pantanos al 20% no hay agua para seguir haciendo lo mismo  y por eso de las restricciones, no diga tonterias de que se restringe en previsión de una reserva que entra en vigor dentro de años y que ya veo que usted que no se preocupa más que de sus intereses no quiere que entre.

----------


## No Registrado

> *EL TAJO ES DE SU CUENCA Y DE SU TIERRA, LA LEY ESTABLECES QUE LA CUENCA ES PREFERENTE PARA SU USO,*
> 
> Uso preferente no exclusivo, no es lo mismo. Y el Tajo es de titularidad pública, no privativa de su cuenca.
> 
> 
> *A mí nadie me subvenciona el gasoil como a ustedes el agua, y por eso la subida es mayor, en cualquier caso el argumento es el mismo, cuando me sube el gasoil me fastidio, aplicate el cuento.*
> 
> Si, pero:
> 
> ...


Cuando por Ley no puede bajar por el Tajo más que la mitad de agua que puede irse a Murcia, cuando se llevan ustedes el 80% del agua de cabecera resulta evidente que no se respeta la Ley y el uso del agua es preferente para Levante.

1-¿Pretende decirnos que la salvaje bajada del precio del agua del trasvase que pagan ustedes es debida a una reducción del coste? No sé si estaba subvencionada entonces pero esta bajada cuando ha subido tanto la electricidad y demás demuestra la suvbención encubierta.

2- No, y a usted el agua? Eso del 500% habrá que verlo, no me creo nada de la propaganda del SCRATS.

3- No.

----------


## pablovelasco

*No sé si estaba subvencionada entonces pero esta bajada cuando ha subido tanto la electricidad y demás demuestra la suvbención encubierta.*

No tiene por qué, y le daré un ejemplo, en nuestra comunidad de regantes vamos a instalar un campo de paneles solares que reducirán los gastos de bombeo, se cree, a la mitad.
Es un ejemplo de cómo mejorando infraestructura se mejora el precio, sin estar subvencionado.
Con esto quiero decir que la relación menor coste y subida de la electricidad = subvención no tiene por qué ser cierto.

*No, y a usted el agua? Eso del 500% habrá que verlo, no me creo nada de la propaganda del SCRATS.*

En casi todos los sitios se habla de un coste de 50-60cts *a pie de planta*, hay una desalinizadora que no se como, dice haber rebajado los costes a 30 cts el m3 en Torrevieja.
Pues bien, en el mejor de los casos se triplica casi el coste del agua, *sin contar* el coste de bombeo (para la zona donde yo estoy es cuesta arriba durante 50km en línea recta), y el coste de amortización de realizar una infraestructura tan importante.
Cuando hablo de que es 5 veces más cara quizá hasta me quedo corto.
Otra cosa es para zonas de regadío como el campo de Cartagena, zonas de Alicante o zonas de regadíos costeros, allí quizá pueda interesar si consiguen abaratarla un poco más.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Evidentemente PERO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LOS 400 HM3, deje de decir cosas que no son, que es mentira que sea debido a ningna previsión, vale ya de menitir que asi no hay manera de discutir. Se cree usted que somos idiotas, el problema EVIDENTEMENTE es porque USTEDES han vaciado los pantanos de cabecera con unos trasvases salvajes y estando los pantanos al 20% no hay agua para seguir haciendo lo mismo y por eso de las restricciones, no diga tonterias de que se restringe en previsión de una reserva que entra en vigor dentro de años y que ya veo que usted que no se preocupa más que de sus intereses no quiere que entre.* 

Las restricciones que se aprobaron son para siempre, a partir del 2 de Enero, no han sido unas medidas temporales como otras veces se han aprobado al haber poca agua en los embalses del Tajo. Y el motivo que nos han dicho ha sido ese, que debido a las nuevas leyes y si nada lo remedia tendremos menos agua para regar los próximo años y que había que ahorrar para este, y para los siguientes.

----------


## No Registrado

Pero como puedes decir esas cosas?????? Con las nuevas leyes tenéis mas agua que nunca!!!

----------


## No Registrado

> *Evidentemente PERO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LOS 400 HM3, deje de decir cosas que no son, que es mentira que sea debido a ningna previsión, vale ya de menitir que asi no hay manera de discutir. Se cree usted que somos idiotas, el problema EVIDENTEMENTE es porque USTEDES han vaciado los pantanos de cabecera con unos trasvases salvajes y estando los pantanos al 20% no hay agua para seguir haciendo lo mismo y por eso de las restricciones, no diga tonterias de que se restringe en previsión de una reserva que entra en vigor dentro de años y que ya veo que usted que no se preocupa más que de sus intereses no quiere que entre.* 
> 
> Las restricciones que se aprobaron son para siempre, a partir del 2 de Enero, no han sido unas medidas temporales como otras veces se han aprobado al haber poca agua en los embalses del Tajo. Y el motivo que nos han dicho ha sido ese, que debido a las nuevas leyes y si nada lo remedia tendremos menos agua para regar los próximo años y que había que ahorrar para este, y para los siguientes.


Me creo que te hayan dicho eso, pero tienes que demostrar un poco de inteligencia, no cabe en cabeza de nadie creerse que se toman medidas restrictivas por algo que hasta dentro de años no es vigente, y estais mucho mejor que nunca con las nuevas leyes y la prueba es la barbaridad de lo que os habéis llevado este año, no manipulemos la realidad para hacer ver las cosas como son. JAMÁS HABEIS TENIDO UNAS LEYES MAS PROVECHOSAS QUE ESTAS ULTIMAS, jamás se ha legislado algo como el Memorándum que le ha dado la puntilla al Tajo así que no digas una vez más cosas que no son. Es que es el colmo encima de lo que está pasando leer cosas como estas. Es más este año pasado se ha trasvasado hasta más de lo que la Ley establece, y ese es el problema por mucho que digas que son medidas permanentes, el problema es que habeís secado la cabecera y si no cae el diluvio Universal este año que viene no vais a tener agua para regar, y esto no se recupera en un año, eso está claro, pero no manipules la realidad una vez más.

----------


## No Registrado

> *No sé si estaba subvencionada entonces pero esta bajada cuando ha subido tanto la electricidad y demás demuestra la suvbención encubierta.*
> 
> No tiene por qué, y le daré un ejemplo, en nuestra comunidad de regantes vamos a instalar un campo de paneles solares que reducirán los gastos de bombeo, se cree, a la mitad.
> Es un ejemplo de cómo mejorando infraestructura se mejora el precio, sin estar subvencionado.
> Con esto quiero decir que la relación menor coste y subida de la electricidad = subvención no tiene por qué ser cierto.
> 
> *No, y a usted el agua? Eso del 500% habrá que verlo, no me creo nada de la propaganda del SCRATS.*
> 
> En casi todos los sitios se habla de un coste de 50-60cts *a pie de planta*, hay una desalinizadora que no se como, dice haber rebajado los costes a 30 cts el m3 en Torrevieja.
> ...


Menuda historia, el bombeo de Bolarque es lo que verdaderamente cuesta, la electricidad sube lo que no está escrito, os bajan las tarifas del agua y nos cuentas que habéis puesto unos paneles en la cocina y por eso es la bajada... pufffffff

Queda claro que no se sabe cuanto va a ser la subida del agua desalada, y vuelves a repetir la idiotez de que sale caro llevar el agua desde 50 kms cuando el trasvase la lleva desde 400.

Deberías cambiar de estrategia, el agua del trasvase se acaba, y por eso se habla de un impuesto para todos por el agua para subvencionaros una vez más agua barata, en este caso de las desaladoras, esto demuestra la realidad de las cosas.

----------


## pablovelasco

*nos cuentas que habéis puesto unos paneles en la cocina y por eso es la bajada*

Ni las hemos puesto todavía ni digo que por eso baje la tarifa del Tajo, que como he puesto antes, son 2 cosas distintas. Yo no se por qué el agua es más barata, solo he puesto un ejemplo que demuestra que no tiene por que ser mediante una subvención la bajada de la tarifa.
Y tampoco debería de hablar con tanta ligereza sobre el campo de paneles solares proyectado, que tiene un presupuesto de más de 750000e, y que las previsiones dicen que el bombeo será muchísimo más barato. De hasta la mitad sobre el actual.

*Queda claro que no se sabe cuanto va a ser la subida del agua desalada, y vuelves a repetir la idiotez de que sale caro llevar el agua desde 50 kms cuando el trasvase la lleva desde 400.*

No, digo que es caro ya desde el pie de la planta desaladora, y que además tenga en cuenta que es cuesta arriba todo el rato. Acaso en el trasvase del Tajo es así??? Yo creía que exceptuando la impulsión de Bolarque y Ojós, que son las principales, mayoritariamente el terreno es cuesta abajo.
El trasvase no acumula 50km de subida en todo su recorrido, casi con total seguridad.

----------


## quien es quien

> *nos cuentas que habéis puesto unos paneles en la cocina y por eso es la bajada*
> 
> Ni las hemos puesto todavía ni digo que por eso baje la tarifa del Tajo, que como he puesto antes, son 2 cosas distintas. Yo no se por qué el agua es más barata, solo he puesto un ejemplo que demuestra que no tiene por que ser mediante una subvención la bajada de la tarifa.
> Y tampoco debería de hablar con tanta ligereza sobre el campo de paneles solares proyectado, que tiene un presupuesto de más de 750000e, y que las previsiones dicen que el bombeo será muchísimo más barato. De hasta la mitad sobre el actual.
> 
> *Queda claro que no se sabe cuanto va a ser la subida del agua desalada, y vuelves a repetir la idiotez de que sale caro llevar el agua desde 50 kms cuando el trasvase la lleva desde 400.*
> 
> *No, digo que es caro ya desde el pie de la planta desaladora, y que además tenga en cuenta que es cuesta arriba todo el rato. Acaso en el trasvase del Tajo es así??? Yo creía que exceptuando la impulsión de Bolarque y Ojós, que son las principales, mayoritariamente el terreno es cuesta abajo.
> El trasvase no acumula 50km de subida en todo su recorrido, casi con total seguridad.*



Como si son 5m en horizontal. Lo que importa son los metros en vertical. Y el ATS tiene más de 300m (me arriesgaría a decir que cerca de 500m) en vertical acumulados de subida.

Y la bajada de la tarifa del ATS no tiene otra explicación. Si los costes de mantenimiento son teóricamente constantes (deberían variar con el IPC u otro indicador, o sea, al alza normalmente), las bombas no se han cambiado, y la electricidad para la impulsión es más cara... ¿Cómo puede ser más barata el agua?

----------


## pablovelasco

* Lo que importa son los metros en vertical.*

No, cuesta más subir agua durante 50 km con un desnivel de 150m, que superar ese nivel en 1km.

No es lo mismo un empujón puntual, dentro de un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta abajo, que un empuje contínuo, en un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta arriba.

----------


## quien es quien

> * Lo que importa son los metros en vertical.*
> 
> No, cuesta más subir agua durante 50 km con un desnivel de 150m, que superar ese nivel en 1km.
> 
> No es lo mismo un empujón puntual, dentro de un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta abajo, que un empuje contínuo, en un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta arriba.


¿De dónde sacas eso?

¿Tú de física sabes algo?

La única posible diferencia sería el rozamiento en la tubería durante esos 50km.

El resto, es energía potencial que hay que contrarrestar. Física básica.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Y el ATS tiene más de 300m (me arriesgaría a decir que cerca de 500m) en vertical acumulados de subida*

Si, unos 410m


*La única posible diferencia sería el rozamiento en la tubería durante esos 50km.

El resto, es energía potencial que hay que contrarrestar. Física básica.* 

Sí, también tienes razón, después de pensarlo.

----------


## No Registrado

> * Lo que importa son los metros en vertical.*
> 
> No, cuesta más subir agua durante 50 km con un desnivel de 150m, que superar ese nivel en 1km.
> 
> No es lo mismo un empujón puntual, dentro de un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta abajo, que un empuje contínuo, en un recorrido mayoritariamente cuesta arriba.


Puffffffffffffffffffffff, me abstengo de seguir discutiendo con alguien que no suelta más que burrada tras burrada. Estudia, aprende y luego discute que esto no es una estupidez continua.

----------


## pablovelasco

Si mira arriba verá la rectificación.

----------


## termopar

Bueeno, acaban de cerrar el foro de aludidos donde iba a responder al señor soto.
Le que quería decir es que existen multitud de temas donde puede expresar su opinión sobre puntos de vista de la directiva marco del agua pero, puede comenzar sobre el tema en este que trata sobre el memorándum del tajo hecho en contra de la directiva marco del agua. Exprese su opinión libremente y si cree otro tema más propicio, puede crearlo o lo que crea conveniente. Pero me gustaría saber si esta usted a favor de cómo se hizo el memorándum?

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

Yo no comparto la idea de que el Memorándum vaya en contra de la Directiva Marco del Agua, así como los trasvases en general. Como todos sabemos la Directiva Marco del Agua tiene como objetivo conseguir un buen estado ecológico de las masas de aguas, idea que comparto totalmente. Creo que nuestro país está haciendo un gran esfuerzo para conseguirlo, pero todavía queda mucho por hacer.
Un trasvase se hace garantizando en todo momento la demanda de la Cuenca Cedente, incluida la demanda medioambiental. El Memorándum ha incrementado la reserva como no trasvasable de 240 hm3 a 400 hm3, y ha establecido unas reglas objetivas para realizar los trasvases en función de las existencias de la cabecera en cada momento. Este Memorándum lo han realizado con el acuerdo de los gobiernos de las Comunidades Autónomas afectadas y del Estado.  Para mi todo lo que sea objetividad siempre es bueno.
Por otro lado el Memorándum no ha dejado a todo el mundo contento, unos en la Cuenca Cedente y otros en la Cuenca receptora. El tema es muy complejo, y tiene muchos matices según desde el punto de vista que se vea. Estoy convencido, y es una opinión totalmente subjetiva, que si Almería, Alicante y Murcia pertenecieran a Castilla La Mancha no habría tanto debate sobre el Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Tal como sucede con otros trasvases en España.
Respeto al Memorándum, desde mi punto de vista es una solución temporal, pero no soluciona los problemas de escasez de agua de nuestro país, en España, tal como defienden muchos autores los problemas del agua no se debe a su escasez física, sino a una gestión inadecuada y a un uso ineficiente. Actualmente hay embalsada 36.404 hm3, agua suficiente para garantizar todos los usos de nuestro país.
En estos posts muestro mi opinión sobre la escasez de agua y medidas para abordarla:
- La sostenibilidad de la agricultura de regadío frente a la escasez de agua http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...ultura-de.html
- Veinte medidas para abordar la escasez de agua en el regadío http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...s-escasez.html
- Muchas veces la cuestión no está en cuánto y cómo regar, sino cuándo dispondré de agua http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...z-de-agua.html

----------


## Mariano Soto

> *Y el ATS tiene más de 300m (me arriesgaría a decir que cerca de 500m) en vertical acumulados de subida*
> 
> Si, unos 410m
> 
> 
> *La única posible diferencia sería el rozamiento en la tubería durante esos 50km.
> 
> El resto, es energía potencial que hay que contrarrestar. Física básica.* 
> 
> Sí, también tienes razón, después de pensarlo.


Sobre la discusión que estáis teniendo os dejo un artículo científico que aporta datos muy interesante al debate: Melgarejo J, Montaño B. 2009. La eficiencia energética en el trasvase Tajo-Segura. En: Cuides, Cuaderno Interdisciplinar de Desarrollo Sostenible 3. Fundación CajaMar, p 173-193. http://www.publicacionescajamar.es/p...es/3/3-468.pdf

----------


## termopar

> Yo no comparto la idea de que el Memorándum vaya en contra de la Directiva Marco del Agua, así como los trasvases en general. Como todos sabemos la Directiva Marco del Agua tiene como objetivo conseguir un buen estado ecológico de las masas de aguas, idea que comparto totalmente. Creo que nuestro país está haciendo un gran esfuerzo para conseguirlo, pero todavía queda mucho por hacer.
> Un trasvase se hace garantizando en todo momento la demanda de la Cuenca Cedente, incluida la demanda medioambiental. El Memorándum ha incrementado la reserva como no trasvasable de 240 hm3 a 400 hm3, y ha establecido unas reglas objetivas para realizar los trasvases en función de las existencias de la cabecera en cada momento. Este Memorándum lo han realizado con el acuerdo de los gobiernos de las Comunidades Autónomas afectadas y del Estado.  Para mi todo lo que sea objetividad siempre es bueno.


Pues entonces es que desconoce los objetivos de la directiva marco del agua. En primer lugar, la directiva marco del agua exige en unos plazos determinados para la ejecución de unos planes hidrológicos de cuenca, "cuenca natural", unos estudios socioeconómicos y ambientales y el traspaso de los costes reales de cualquier trasvase para imputarlos a los consumidores del recurso y por supuesto, la prioridad en todo momento es de la cuenca y no permite que existan privilegios fuera de cuenca. Por supuesto puede haber excepciones pero muy justificadas.

En el caso de los planes de cuenca, estos deben ser expuestos a opinión pública. El memorándum está hecho precisamente para evitar todos estos puntos. Ni es expuesto a opinión pública con expresión de todas las partes y con tiempo suficiente para la deliberación. Ni se tiene en cuenta las necesidades de la cuenca sino los intereses de los regantes usuarios del trasvase, y como ya se ha podido constatar, solo se hace uso si interesa a la cuenca receptora del trasvase. Aquí en este foro puede ver multitud de ocasiones en las que: no se cumplen las caudales mínimos incluso impuestos por el memorándum, no se cumple las exigencias de mínimo para paralizar el trasvase en caso de necesidad de la cuenca cedente, por ejemplo, los 400 Hm3 fueron alcanzados por poco...hecha la ley hecha la trampa, se tergiversaron los datos y se cambiaron para indicar que no se había alcanzado dicho límite, así que se seguirá esperando a que pasen años antes de que este límite se ponga en circulación. En ningún momento se piensa en este memorándum por la sostenibilidad de la cuenca alta del tajo ni nada similar. Ni se ha hecho estudios económicos del coste real del trasvase ni se aplica, ni hay estudios medioambientales ni nada por el estilo.







> Por otro lado el Memorándum no ha dejado a todo el mundo contento, unos en la Cuenca Cedente y otros en la Cuenca receptora. El tema es muy complejo, y tiene muchos matices según desde el punto de vista que se vea. Estoy convencido, y es una opinión totalmente subjetiva, que si Almería, Alicante y Murcia pertenecieran a Castilla La Mancha no habría tanto debate sobre el Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Tal como sucede con otros trasvases en España.


Por que no se ha expuesto a opinión pública. Ha sido un acuerdo entre amigos. Los trasvases se han demostrado el medio menos efectivo para resolver los problemas de agua en general, solo se deben usar como último recurso.




> Respeto al Memorándum, desde mi punto de vista es una solución temporal, pero no soluciona los problemas de escasez de agua de nuestro país, en España, tal como defienden muchos autores los problemas del agua no se debe a su escasez física, sino a una gestión inadecuada y a un uso ineficiente. Actualmente hay embalsada 36.404 hm3, agua suficiente para garantizar todos los usos de nuestro país.
> En estos posts muestro mi opinión sobre la escasez de agua y medidas para abordarla:
> - La sostenibilidad de la agricultura de regadío frente a la escasez de agua http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...ultura-de.html
> - Veinte medidas para abordar la escasez de agua en el regadío http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...s-escasez.html
> - Muchas veces la cuestión no está en cuánto y cómo regar, sino cuándo dispondré de agua http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...z-de-agua.html


En realidad, tenemos más embalses que los que realmente se necesitan y los que garantizan un uso sostenible de las cuencas.

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),NoRegistrado (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

Por supuesto me queda mucho por aprender, y en eso estoy. Sobre la Directiva Marco se que el plazo era 2015, pero el mismo se ha aplazado para algunas Cuencas, como el caso por ejemplo del Segura hasta 2027. Para mi trasvase y garantizar un buen estado de las aguas es totalmente compatible, depende siempre obviamente como se realice el proyecto y explotación, pero trasvase no es sinónimo de insostenibilidad. Por supuesto hay casos donde no es viable un Trasvase, como ocurre con otros tipos de obras.
Respecto a otros asuntos no comparto su opinión, entre otros en lo siguiente:
1º Para mi no ha sido un acuerdo entre amigos. Estamos hablando de los gobiernos de las CCAA y el Estado, todos ellos elegidos democraticamente. Es totalmente legal y ha sido mirado con lupa. Prueba de ello la primera vez que se publico la ley, fue recurrida al constitucional, y por no tener en cuenta a Aragón, se tiro para atrás. Una vez subsanada ha sido publicada. Aquí dejo enlace del INFORME DE LA MODIFICACIÓN LEGAL DEL RÉGIMEN DEL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA realizado por le Catedrático de Derecho Administrativo D. Antonio Fanlo http://www.scrats.es/ftp/memorias/D....IO%20FANLO.pdf
2º. Respecto a la Tarifa esta muy estudiada y considera todos los costes. Aquí dejo el enlace de la última publicada en el BOE http://boe.es/boe/dias/2014/11/28/pd...2014-12377.pdf Creo que todos los recursos judiciales contra la misma los han ganado los regantes.
3º. Los trasvases han sido una herramienta muy útil en la planificación hidrica. Prueba de ello son los últimos Jucar-Vinalopo o el Trasvase del Condado. No comparto su demonización, pueden ser muy buenos o muy malos, al igual que cualquier obra.
Ha sido un placer debatir, perdone que no continúe rebatiendo, pero otros deberes me llaman. Ya continuaremos en otra ocasión.
Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por supuesto me queda mucho por aprender, y en eso estoy. Sobre la Directiva Marco se que el plazo era 2015, pero el mismo se ha aplazado para algunas Cuencas, como el caso por ejemplo del Segura hasta 2027. Para mi trasvase y garantizar un buen estado de las aguas es totalmente compatible, depende siempre obviamente como se realice el proyecto y explotación, pero trasvase no es sinónimo de insostenibilidad. Por supuesto hay casos donde no es viable un Trasvase, como ocurre con otros tipos de obras.
> Respecto a otros asuntos no comparto su opinión, entre otros en lo siguiente:
> 1º Para mi no ha sido un acuerdo entre amigos. Estamos hablando de los gobiernos de las CCAA y el Estado, todos ellos elegidos democraticamente. Es totalmente legal y ha sido mirado con lupa. Prueba de ello la primera vez que se publico la ley, fue recurrida al constitucional, y por no tener en cuenta a Aragón, se tiro para atrás. Una vez subsanada ha sido publicada. Aquí dejo enlace del INFORME DE LA MODIFICACIÓN LEGAL DEL RÉGIMEN DEL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA realizado por le Catedrático de Derecho Administrativo D. Antonio Fanlo http://www.scrats.es/ftp/memorias/D....IO%20FANLO.pdf
> 2º. Respecto a la Tarifa esta muy estudiada y considera todos los costes. Aquí dejo el enlace de la última publicada en el BOE http://boe.es/boe/dias/2014/11/28/pd...2014-12377.pdf Creo que todos los recursos judiciales contra la misma los han ganado los regantes.
> 3º. Los trasvases han sido una herramienta muy útil en la planificación hidrica. Prueba de ello son los últimos Jucar-Vinalopo o el Trasvase del Condado. No comparto su demonización, pueden ser muy buenos o muy malos, al igual que cualquier obra.
> Ha sido un placer debatir, perdone que no continúe rebatiendo, pero otros deberes me llaman. Ya continuaremos en otra ocasión.
> Un saludo


Entre el trabajo y un viaje por el extranjero, no me había dado cuenta de lo que pasaba por aquí.
Veo que está Mariano Soto. Muy bien.
Tendremos tiempo de dejar a éste señor las cosas claras sobre las subvenciones, injustas subvenciones en contra de la DMA en mi opinión, de las que se beneficia el SCRATS y los regantes que él representa en tantos sitios.
También intentaremos desmontar, cuando ocurra, y ocurre a menudo, muchas de sus afirmaciones en contra del Tajo y de sus habitantes ribereños.

En definitiva, si el administrador nos deja, nos vamos a entretener.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),termopar (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sobre la discusión que estáis teniendo os dejo un artículo científico que aporta datos muy interesante al debate: Melgarejo J, Montaño B. 2009. La eficiencia energética en el trasvase Tajo-Segura. En: Cuides, Cuaderno Interdisciplinar de Desarrollo Sostenible 3. Fundación CajaMar, p 173-193. http://www.publicacionescajamar.es/p...es/3/3-468.pdf


Ese artículo ya lo hemos analizado muchas veces, y en esos análisis destacaban infinidad de inexactitudes que, curiosamente, siempre benefician al trasvase. Será porque está pagado por una caja volcada en el sector al que favorece el trasvase.
Soto, mírate mejor éste, es más objetivo:


 En él se demuestra que el trasvase es un despropósito económico, por no hablar de un desastre medioambiental, cosa que ya se ha tratado aquí hasta la saciedad.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),termopar (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Para mi trasvase y garantizar un buen estado de las aguas es totalmente compatible, depende siempre obviamente como se realice el proyecto y explotación, pero trasvase no es sinónimo de insostenibilidad. Por supuesto hay casos donde no es viable un Trasvase, como ocurre con otros tipos de obras.


De momento lo que ha demostrado el trasvase tajo segura es egoismo, falta de sensibilidad, y estado insostenible del tajo alto. Todo esto ADEMÁS realizado cuando YA existe medio alternativo de suministro de agua para población y actividades comerciales. No estamos en los años 80, estamos en el S XXI y estas comunidades autónomas tienen algo que no se tiene en el interior: "agua de mar" transformable por desalación. Desaladoras pagados por todos los españoles y europeos y que evita el uso y abuso de los trasvases, que solo son recomendables como uso último.



> Respecto a otros asuntos no comparto su opinión, entre otros en lo siguiente:
> 1º Para mi no ha sido un acuerdo entre amigos. Estamos hablando de los gobiernos de las CCAA y el Estado, todos ellos elegidos democraticamente. Es totalmente legal y ha sido mirado con lupa. Prueba de ello la primera vez que se publico la ley, fue recurrida al constitucional, y por no tener en cuenta a Aragón, se tiro para atrás. Una vez subsanada ha sido publicada. Aquí dejo enlace del INFORME DE LA MODIFICACIÓN LEGAL DEL RÉGIMEN DEL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA realizado por le Catedrático de Derecho Administrativo D. Antonio Fanlo http://www.scrats.es/ftp/memorias/D....IO%20FANLO.pdf


En este informe quedan claras varias cosas: que no fue ni ha sido sometido a debate publico. Que la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón no ha sido invitada a la elaboración del memorándum ni a su posterior modificación y creo que como miembro de la confederación del tajo no solo era necesario sino imprescindible. Por tanto de democrático ha tenido poco. De hecho como salió "mal" el memorándum original por haberlo tumbado el tribunal supremo, se recurre al rango de ley. Podrá llamarlo democrático pero a mi me da la sensación de que, aprovechando la mayoría absoluta del gobierno del PP, eliminó lo poco que tenia el memorándum de carácter democrático, y se paso a rango de ley para que no hubiera ninguna posibilidad de modificación o respuesta. Hablando a su vez de obra de carácter de interés nacional e imprescindible. Argumento totalmente torticero y poco veraz. Existen alternativas viables y más económicas y por lo tanto el trasvase ha dejado, en realidad, de ser de interés nacional.



> 2º. Respecto a la Tarifa esta muy estudiada y considera todos los costes. Aquí dejo el enlace de la última publicada en el BOE http://boe.es/boe/dias/2014/11/28/pd...2014-12377.pdf Creo que todos los recursos judiciales contra la misma los han ganado los regantes.


siiiii, ganar han ganado los regates....claro. Nunca mejor expresado. Esto no se trata de ganar sino de tener el coste bien estudiado y ser correcto. Hay muchas razones por las que se puede ganar y no tener la razón, mejor no se lo explico, en eso no soy docto.



> 3º. Los trasvases han sido una herramienta muy útil en la planificación hidrica. Prueba de ello son los últimos Jucar-Vinalopo o el Trasvase del Condado. No comparto su demonización, pueden ser muy buenos o muy malos, al igual que cualquier obra.
> Ha sido un placer debatir, perdone que no continúe rebatiendo, pero otros deberes me llaman. Ya continuaremos en otra ocasión.
> Un saludo


Yo en ningún momento he demonizado nada. Entre otras cosas porque no creo en el demonio. También podría decir del mismo modo que la esclavitud ha sido una herramienta muy útil para la planificación económica pero sonrojaría a cualquier lector. Yo diría que son herramientas del pasado pero aun presentes y que se debe usar con muchísima precaución y como último recurso (el de la esclavitud, en este caso, no corresponde).

Lo que no entiendo es porque se despide de mi dando a entender que no pretende volver a debatir. Entiendo cuando usted, en un mensaje anterior dijo que no discutía, que solo debatía; bueno, creo que tampoco tiene intención de debatir. Usted ha venido a lo que ha venido. A decir el mensaje único e inalienable y si de paso se puede cargar algún argumento o persona no deseable pues mejor que mejor. Yo también tengo otros deberes, por supuesto, a mi trabajo, a mi familia pero me parece tan importante lo que aquí se está discutiendo que quito parte de mis horas de trabajo o vacaciones para debatir y ver si usted me hace reflexionar o cambiar de opinión, lamento decirle que no lo consiguió. Saludos cordiales.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

Como he dicho en otros mensajes no discuto, debato. Y para mi un debate es hablar sobre un asunto, sin entrar en consideraciones personales, y al final ustedes lo hacen sobre mi persona. Saludos

----------


## pablovelasco

*De momento lo que ha demostrado el trasvase tajo segura es egoismo, falta de sensibilidad, y estado insostenible del tajo alto. Todo esto ADEMÁS realizado cuando YA existe medio alternativo de suministro de agua para población y actividades comerciales. No estamos en los años 80, estamos en el S XXI y estas comunidades autónomas tienen algo que no se tiene en el interior: "agua de mar" transformable por desalación. Desaladoras pagados por todos los españoles y europeos y que evita el uso y abuso de los trasvases, que solo son recomendables como uso último.*

No es egoismo. de verdad que yo, y muchos usuarios estamos deseando que se pueda usar el agua desalada, pero hoy por hoy el precio que ofrecen es inasumible para los agricultores, además de que el agua, con los estándares actuales de calidad, no es apta para algunos cultivos, muchos de los cuales son de gran importancia económica.
Quizá se pueda mezclar y así conseguir una mayor disponibilidad del agua sin necesitar tanto del Tajo, pero hoy por hoy no es viable un autoabastecimiento con agua desalada solamente, por los 2 puntos anteriores.

*Hay muchas razones por las que se puede ganar y no tener la razón*

Parece que insinúa que este es uno de esos casos. Quizá no conozca todos los argumentos que usaron los regantes, es muy fácil decir que el tribunal se equivoca, ya que no da una sentencia que a mi me gusta.

----------


## termopar

Está claro, no desea debatir, en lo personal, no creo que ni le haya tentado la camisa, si se toma como personal que niegue lo democrático del memorándum, o que ganen los regantes con la posición del scrats o similares pueesss, no sé, lo ilustraré con una viñeta a ver si es esto lo que usted quiere decir:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CLjOY2PWsAANY55.jpg




> Como he dicho en otros mensajes no discuto, debato. Y para mi un debate es hablar sobre un asunto, sin entrar en consideraciones personales, y al final ustedes lo hacen sobre mi persona. Saludos

----------

NoRegistrado (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> *De momento lo que ha demostrado el trasvase tajo segura es egoismo, falta de sensibilidad, y estado insostenible del tajo alto. Todo esto ADEMÁS realizado cuando YA existe medio alternativo de suministro de agua para población y actividades comerciales. No estamos en los años 80, estamos en el S XXI y estas comunidades autónomas tienen algo que no se tiene en el interior: "agua de mar" transformable por desalación. Desaladoras pagados por todos los españoles y europeos y que evita el uso y abuso de los trasvases, que solo son recomendables como uso último.*
> 
> No es egoismo. de verdad que yo, y muchos usuarios estamos deseando que se pueda usar el agua desalada, pero hoy por hoy el precio que ofrecen es inasumible para los agricultores, además de que el agua, con los estándares actuales de calidad, no es apta para algunos cultivos, muchos de los cuales son de gran importancia económica.
> Quizá se pueda mezclar y así conseguir una mayor disponibilidad del agua sin necesitar tanto del Tajo, pero hoy por hoy no es viable un autoabastecimiento con agua desalada solamente, por los 2 puntos anteriores.
> 
> *Hay muchas razones por las que se puede ganar y no tener la razón*
> 
> Parece que insinúa que este es uno de esos casos. Quizá no conozca todos los argumentos que usaron los regantes, es muy fácil decir que el tribunal se equivoca, ya que no da una sentencia que a mi me gusta.


El problema sr velasco, es que usted paga por el agua del ats, pero yo también pago para que riegue sus limoneros y al país le resulta mas caro que usted riegue con agua del tajo que con agua de la desoladora más cercana a su campo. Por el interés general debería de cambiar el origen del suministro o del tipo de cultivo. 

Y por otro lado, no se a que se refiere con que no me guste la sentencia. Si se refiere a la del tribunal supremo, me habría encantado que el gobierno la hubiese acatado y no le diese la vuelta para hacer las cosas al estilo del ministro de agricultura saliente, si no lo recuerda, una de sus famosas frases las lleva el señor no registrado (Miguel) en la firma.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*pero yo también pago para que riegue sus limoneros*

Y eso? el estado no subvenciona el trasvase, hay una bonificación para las hidroeléctricas, y deja de percibir algunos impuestos, y no es lo mismo no cobrar que pagar.
Pero el estado no inyecta dinero directamente, como por ejemplo en el sector automovilístico, minero, energías renovables, ayudas a PYMES etc.... Le parecen a ud. mal el plan PIBE y las subvenciones a ese sector, como un ejemplo entre muchos, o solamente la ayuda es mala si se dirige a la agricultura?
Y de todos modos, estaría menos en contra del trasvase si nos cobraran el m3 a 0.15 en lugar de a 0.1?? 
Y compare el precio real del agua, que no llega a los 0,17, con los 0.6-0.7e que cuesta el m3 de agua desalada, SIN bombear, y ADEMÁS que no vale para todos los cultivos, e intente convencerme de que es una solución viable.

----------


## termopar

> *pero yo también pago para que riegue sus limoneros*
> 
> Y eso? el estado no subvenciona el trasvase, hay una bonificación para las hidroeléctricas, y deja de percibir algunos impuestos, y no es lo mismo no cobrar que pagar.
> Pero el estado no inyecta dinero directamente, como por ejemplo en el sector automovilístico, minero, energías renovables, ayudas a PYMES etc.... Le parecen a ud. mal el plan PIBE y las subvenciones a ese sector, como un ejemplo entre muchos, o solamente la ayuda es mala si se dirige a la agricultura?
> Y de todos modos, estaría menos en contra del trasvase si nos cobraran el m3 a 0.15 en lugar de a 0.1?? 
> Y compare el precio real del agua, que no llega a los 0,17, con los 0.6-0.7e que cuesta el m3 de agua desalada, SIN bombear, y ADEMÁS que no vale para todos los cultivos, e intente convencerme de que es una solución viable.


Mire si estará confundido, si mañana le dicen que se aprueba el trasvase del ebro cumpliendo la directiva marco del agua, mucha gente de su tierra daba palmadas ahora mismo con las orejas. Tanta demagogia confunde. Sin embargo, el precio estaría alrededor del euro, mucho más caro que el agua desalada. Y este precio es prohibitivo. Y usted aún este invierno se lamentaba del desperdicio que era tanta agua vertida al mar y como se podría aprovechar en Murcia. En fin, sigamos dando la vuelta a la noria...

----------

NoRegistrado (04-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

El problema es que nos dijeron que el agua iba a costar alrededor de 0,3e... Uds. dicen que esos datos son falsos, a saber. De todos modos a precios cercanos al euro le aseguro que no queremos agua alguna.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Como he dicho en otros mensajes no discuto, debato. Y para mi un debate es hablar sobre un asunto, sin entrar en consideraciones personales, y al final ustedes lo hacen sobre mi persona. Saludos


No te pongas la venda antes de tener la herida Mariano, que nadie te ha hecho nada. Aquí te están contando las verdades que no les contáis a los regantes. Y da la casualidad que aquí no somos regantes lobotomizados durante años por las consignas del SCRATS.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El problema es que nos dijeron que el agua iba a costar alrededor de 0,3e... Uds. dicen que esos datos son falsos, a saber. De todos modos a precios cercanos al euro le aseguro que no queremos agua alguna.


Pues si tú quieres poner el precio, entonces aguántate. El coste de las cosas es el que es. El trasvase del Ebro decían que a 0,33, pero eso era falso, y lo sabe Mariano Soto. Y además es un coste injustamente lineal, Llevar el agua a Murcia costaba al rededor de 1,5 euros, pero el SCRATS y su enorme influencia sobre los políticos había conseguido que se cobrara a todo el mundo igual. PEro os salió mal la jugada.
La ministra Narbona tenía pactado con vosotros un precio de 0,30 euros el m3 de agua desalada, pero preferisteis rechazarlo a la espera de que el gran Mariano Rajoy os pusiera en marche el trasvase de nuevo. Os utilizaron como ariete electoral. Como en tantas ocasiones.
El día que os deis cuenta de que sois rehenes electorales os empezarán a salir bien las cosas, porque hay una frase que describe vuestra situación: ROMA NO PAGA A TRAIDORES,

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Usted ha venido a lo que ha venido. A decir el mensaje único e inalienable y si de paso se puede cargar algún argumento o persona no deseable pues mejor que mejor.


Por eso no debato con usted, por las alusiones personales. Encantado de debatir, poniendo datos y documentos, con quien no emplea como herramienta del debate lo personal.
Saludos.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> El problema es que nos dijeron que el agua iba a costar alrededor de 0,3e... Uds. dicen que esos datos son falsos, a saber. De todos modos a precios cercanos al euro le aseguro que no queremos agua alguna.


Según La Puente (2012. Full cost in desalination. A case study of the Segura River Basin. Desalination300: 40-45) el coste del agua desalada de las desalinizadoras de la Cuenca del Segura estaría comprendido entre 0,63-0,72 €/m3, funcionado las misma a la máxima producción, en caso contrario estos costes aumentarían. 
http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...de-ser-un.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es curioso que Mariano Soto compara una tarifa SUBVENCIONADA del Desvío del Tajo hacia el Segura con una desalación al 100% de su coste. Siempre compara jugando con las cartas marcadas y con trampa.
 Pero bueno, por parte del SCRTAS no se puede esperar otra cosa. El error que tenéis es que sólo utilizáis la desalación, como tu has dicho como algo marginal y complementario. Los agricuñtores que utilizan Valdelentisco la pagan a 0,45 y funcionan bastante bien, sin destrozar ningún río y sin dar continuamente la matraca en redes sociales y foros soltando inexactitudes por todos lados
http://www.acuademia.com/2015/07/sob...reste-espanol/

El día en que la tarifa del Desvío del Tajo al Segura se aplique respetando la DMA y no lleve subvención alguna, entonces te retractarás de todas las barbaridades que has dicho contra ellas y serán lo mejor del mundo mundial.

El problema que existe es que si se ponen en marcha las desaladoras, tras el rosario de pegas absurdas que habéis puesto en su camino, el SCRTAS y tú, perderéis el poder que tenéis de dominio de los regantes, y esa es una de las razones por las que ejercéis un manejo de los mismos que ya ellos ven como abusivo.

 Si con el Desvío habéis conseguido bajar las tarifas al gobierno, si hubierais firmado la desalación a 0,30 y no entregaros a la causa electoral como hicisteis, hoy no habría dios que os obligara a pagar más.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Por eso no debato con usted, por las alusiones personales. Encantado de debatir, poniendo datos y documentos, con quien no emplea como herramienta del debate lo personal.
> Saludos.


Mire sr. Soto: 

Usted tratará o no tratará los temas con mas educación o con menos educación dentro de unos niveles aceptables. El que comenzó a dejar su educación fuera de lugar fue usted. o al menos eso deduje de su forma de despedirse, Usted dijo, "Ha sido un placer debatir...."dando a entender que el debate ha concluido por su parte y que estaba ocupado en otros menesteres. Quizás no esté habituado a los foros, pero los debates no se cierran de ese modo. Primero porque no existe un cronógrafo para contestar, esto puede estar dos meses sin contestar y no pasa nada, o puede contestar otra persona pero al menos no se despide a no ser que no quiera que le respondan, claro. O que insinúa que usted no va a prestar atención a lo que se le diga.

Si usted hubiese sido cortés la forma de disculparse por su ocupación en una situación similar habría sido en otro tiempo verbal...."Será un placer debatir con usted, ahora estoy ocupado pero espero con interés sus comentarios", aunque realmente no es necesaria tanta cortesía, solo a modo de ejemplo.


 ...Y sí, me molestó que cortase unilateralmente el debate. No solo eso. Yo le contesto de ese modo al final de mi respuesta, habiendo dado previamente una serie de argumentos respondiendo educadamente a los que usted propuso y sin afectar a su persona en ningún modo, descortésmente de nuevo, no se digna a contestar, y se esconde en mis "alusiones" posteriores para no responder a lo que previamente "quizás" no deseara contestar.

Si no quiere debatir, no lo haga, de este modo quedará retratado.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Mire sr. Soto: 
> 
> Usted tratará o no tratará los temas con mas educación o con menos educación dentro de unos niveles aceptables. El que comenzó a dejar su educación fuera de lugar fue usted. o al menos eso deduje de su forma de despedirse, Usted dijo, "Ha sido un placer debatir...."dando a entender que el debate ha concluido por su parte y que estaba ocupado en otros menesteres. Quizás no esté habituado a los foros, pero los debates no se cierran de ese modo. Primero porque no existe un cronógrafo para contestar, esto puede estar dos meses sin contestar y no pasa nada, o puede contestar otra persona pero al menos no se despide a no ser que no quiera que le respondan, claro. O que insinúa que usted no va a prestar atención a lo que se le diga.
> 
> Si usted hubiese sido cortés la forma de disculparse por su ocupación en una situación similar habría sido en otro tiempo verbal...."Será un placer debatir con usted, ahora estoy ocupado pero espero con interés sus comentarios", aunque realmente no es necesaria tanta cortesía, solo a modo de ejemplo.
> 
> 
>  ...Y sí, me molestó que cortase unilateralmente el debate. No solo eso. Yo le contesto de ese modo al final de mi respuesta, habiendo dado previamente una serie de argumentos respondiendo educadamente a los que usted propuso y sin afectar a su persona en ningún modo, descortésmente de nuevo, no se digna a contestar, y se esconde en mis "alusiones" posteriores para no responder a lo que previamente "quizás" no deseara contestar.
> 
> Si no quiere debatir, no lo haga, de este modo quedará retratado.


En ningún momento mi intención fue cortar el debate, disculpe si me exprese mal, quería despedirme y dar pie a otras ocasiones. Mi interés es continuarlo, pero por favor no malinterprete mis palabras. Para mi es un placer debatir con usted, y espero poder hacerlo, siempre que no haga alusiones personales y desde el respeto mutuo.
Por cierto como se llama usted, me gustaría saber con quien hablo.
Saludos

----------


## termopar

> Según La Puente (2012. Full cost in desalination. A case study of the Segura River Basin. Desalination300: 40-45) el coste del agua desalada de las desalinizadoras de la Cuenca del Segura estaría comprendido entre 0,63-0,72 €/m3, funcionado las misma a la máxima producción, en caso contrario estos costes aumentarían. 
> http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...de-ser-un.html



El coste de desalación actual depende de dos variables, el coste del kwh en el país y las tasas que conlleve la electricidad y el coste de la desalación y su transporte a destino. El coste en España, sin descuentos y pagando las tasas como cualquier contribuyente está alrededor de 0,12€/kwh. posiblemente a una instalación de este tipo sea menor. El coste de desalación, esta disminuyendo continuamente, en el caso de desalación de agua de mar por osmosis inversa el proceso actualmente se encuentra alrededor de los 2€ el kwh y la técnica ve los limites de este proceso en 1€/kwh, pero no vamos a avanzar acontecimientos. hagamos el cálculo actual del coste con las instalaciones más modernas: 2*0,12= 0,24 €.

Bien, a todo esto hay que sumar la elevación del agua pero también hay que descontar si esta agua lleva mas o menos purificación dependiendo si esta agua es para consumo humano o para agricultura. Aquí ya puede haber variaciones.

También podrá haber variaciones si se eliminan tasas del coste del kwh eléctrico, si se mezcla con otras aguas etc.pero en todo caso el coste del agua desalada está en unos niveles competitivos con otros medios de suministro, por ejemplo el trasvase tajo-segura.

En el coste del trasvase tajo-segura. Mucho se ha hablado y discutido en este foro y desde luego lo que está claro es que el coste real no es el que el agricultor paga, es mucho mayor. Y claro, algunos españoles estamos hartos de contribuir al estado y de que otros reciban las ganancias sin otro valor añadido en el producto. Mas bien la agricultura intensiva degrada el ambiente, esquilma el agua que podría utilizarse de una forma mas útil o sostenible en otras áreas y por eso los trasvases deben ser estudiados y calculados correctamente a nivel económico y así se indica en la DMA. Y el SCRATS encantado de que no se cumpla la DMA, y cuanto más tarde mejor.

Saludos cordiales,

Nota: Las referencias las puede encontrar en la propia wikipedia bajo el termino desalination, en inglés

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> En ningún momento mi intención fue cortar el debate, disculpe si me exprese mal, quería despedirme y dar pie a otras ocasiones. Mi interés es continuarlo, pero por favor no malinterprete mis palabras. Para mi es un placer debatir con usted, y espero poder hacerlo, siempre que no haga alusiones personales y desde el respeto mutuo.
> Por cierto como se llama usted, me gustaría saber con quien hablo.
> Saludos


Disculpas aceptadas y bienvenido al debate. Por otro lado, siempre puede dirigirse a mi por termopar. No deseo identificarme en mayor medida por razones de confidencialidad, lo único importante a saber es que mis comentarios no tienen interés económico o societario alguno, ni desveló ningún tipo de información que pueda afectar a nadie, y así lo deseo también. Es únicamente particular, para evitar suspicacias.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> El coste de desalación actual depende de dos variables, el coste del kwh en el país y las tasas que conlleve la electricidad y el coste de la desalación y su transporte a destino. El coste en España, sin descuentos y pagando las tasas como cualquier contribuyente está alrededor de 0,12€/kwh. posiblemente a una instalación de este tipo sea menor. El coste de desalación, esta disminuyendo continuamente, en el caso de desalación de agua de mar por osmosis inversa el proceso actualmente se encuentra alrededor de los 2€ el kwh y la técnica ve los limites de este proceso en 1€/kwh, pero no vamos a avanzar acontecimientos. hagamos el cálculo actual del coste con las instalaciones más modernas: 2*0,12= 0,24 €.
> 
> Bien, a todo esto hay que sumar la elevación del agua pero también hay que descontar si esta agua lleva mas o menos purificación dependiendo si esta agua es para consumo humano o para agricultura. Aquí ya puede haber variaciones.
> 
> También podrá haber variaciones si se eliminan tasas del coste del kwh eléctrico, si se mezcla con otras aguas etc.pero en todo caso el coste del agua desalada está en unos niveles competitivos con otros medios de suministro, por ejemplo el trasvase tajo-segura.


Hablo de agua de mar desalinizada, para no confundirnos con la desalinización de aguas salobres.
Ojala el agua de mar desalinizada costará menos de 0,30 €/m3 y su consumo energético estuviera sobre los 2 kWh/m3, pero esa no es la situación de las plantas desalinizadoras en funcionamiento.

Aquí puede ver el consumo y coste de la desalinizadoras de la Cuenca de Segura,  analizadas por La Puente en la artículo científico que antes le he indicado.
Estos valores de consumo de energía y coste están comprendido en lo indicado en el apartado Energy consumption para las plantas desalinizadoras de agua de mar en la wikipedía (3-5,5 kWh/m3) y el apartado economics (US$0.45 a $1.00/m3)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desalination
Por otro lado, para la aplicación del agua mariana desalinizada hay que considerar aspectos agronómicos. 
Estos problemas agronómicos ya se han puesto de manifiesto en Israel, donde las primeras experiencias de sustitución de agua de origen continental por agua marina desalinizada proveniente de las plantas de Ashkelon y Palmachim no están siendo satisfactorias. En estas experiencias se han detectado problemas agronómicos que afectan a la productividad de los cultivos, a los costes de fertirrigación y a la conservación de los suelos agrícolas, aspectos que pueden comprometer su viabilidad económica en el corto plazo y su sostenibilidad ambiental en el medio-largo plazo. La mejor manera de corregirlos es mezclar el agua de mar desalinizada con otros recursos.
En este Informe Antecedentes y problemática de la aplicación de agua marina desalinizada al riego agrícola, cuyos autores son los investigadores de la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena: Dr. Victoriano Martínez Álvarez y Dr. Bernardo Martín Górriz, hay una revisión bibliográfica sobre el asunto.
http://www.scrats.es/ftp//memorias/UPCT%202014.pdf

----------


## Mariano Soto

> En el coste del trasvase tajo-segura. Mucho se ha hablado y discutido en este foro y desde luego lo que está claro es que el coste real no es el que el agricultor paga, es mucho mayor. Y claro, algunos españoles estamos hartos de contribuir al estado y de que otros reciban las ganancias sin otro valor añadido en el producto. Mas bien la agricultura intensiva degrada el ambiente, esquilma el agua que podría utilizarse de una forma mas útil o sostenible en otras áreas y por eso los trasvases deben ser estudiados y calculados correctamente a nivel económico y así se indica en la DMA. Y el SCRATS encantado de que no se cumpla la DMA, y cuanto más tarde mejor.


No comparto su opinión, los regantes pagan el agua del Trasvase en función de la Tarifa fijada por el Estado, y que es publicada en el BOE http://boe.es/boe/dias/2014/11/28/pd...2014-12377.pdf : la misma recoge los costes de las obras, los gastos fijos y variables de funcionamiento. Esa tarifa es revisada por muchos organismos, y cuando alguno de ellos no ha estado conforme, incluido el SCRATS, se ha reclamado a los Tribunales. Recuerdo que los tribunales, en todos lo casos que yo sepa, le han dado la razón a la reclamaciones de los regantes.
Mi opinión es que si en este país los usuarios hubieran pagados todas las obras realizadas por el Estado, como se está pagando el Trasvase Tajo Segura, mejor nos iría al conjunto de los españoles.
Por otro lado, ustedes saben que organización es el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS) y por quien esta formada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo sabemos perfectamente, y sabemos lo bien que se mueven en la amenaza a los políticos. Hace poco le han amenazado "cariñosamente" con dar una patada en cierto sitio al Secretario de Estado cuando os visitó, y a la Consejera de Agricultura igualmente, diciéndola que no tiene 100 días sino 100 horas. A lo que ella, sumisamente se ha plegado. No se entiende, porque los regantes tradicionales, que son más que vosotros, también tienen derechos, pero ellos hacen su trabajo y no masacran ningún río.

En cuanto a las tarifas, en los tribunales os movéis muy bien, al fin y al cabo manejáis dinero público pero eso no quiere decir que no estén subvencionadas, al contrario, *están fuertemente subvencionadas*.
Aquí ya  lo hemos demostrado:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...os-encubiertos

Y en otros sitios también:
http://www.acuademia.com/2015/04/las...ogo-imposible/

Por lo tanto no pienses que somos regantes que se creen todos y que están sometidos a tu voluntad, aquí tus datos maquillados no valen.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Hablo de agua de mar desalinizada, para no confundirnos con la desalinización de aguas salobres.
> Ojala el agua de mar desalinizada costará menos de 0,30 €/m3 y su consumo energético estuviera sobre los 2 kWh/m3, pero esa no es la situación de las plantas desalinizadoras en funcionamiento.
> 
> Aquí puede ver el consumo y coste de la desalinizadoras de la Cuenca de Segura,  analizadas por La Puente en la artículo científico que antes le he indicado.
> Estos valores de consumo de energía y coste están comprendido en lo indicado en el apartado Energy consumption para las plantas desalinizadoras de agua de mar en la wikipedía (3-5,5 kWh/m3) y el apartado economics (US$0.45 a $1.00/m3)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desalination
> Por otro lado, para la aplicación del agua mariana desalinizada hay que considerar aspectos agronómicos. 
> Estos problemas agronómicos ya se han puesto de manifiesto en Israel, donde las primeras experiencias de sustitución de agua de origen continental por agua marina desalinizada proveniente de las plantas de Ashkelon y Palmachim no están siendo satisfactorias. En estas experiencias se han detectado problemas agronómicos que afectan a la productividad de los cultivos, a los costes de fertirrigación y a la conservación de los suelos agrícolas, aspectos que pueden comprometer su viabilidad económica en el corto plazo y su sostenibilidad ambiental en el medio-largo plazo. La mejor manera de corregirlos es mezclar el agua de mar desalinizada con otros recursos.
> En este Informe Antecedentes y problemática de la aplicación de agua marina desalinizada al riego agrícola, cuyos autores son los investigadores de la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena: Dr. Victoriano Martínez Álvarez y Dr. Bernardo Martín Górriz, hay una revisión bibliográfica sobre el asunto.
> http://www.scrats.es/ftp//memorias/UPCT%202014.pdf


Por supuesto que hablo de agua desalinizada, de agua de mar, ya lo comento anteriormente: referencia http://www.technologyreview.com/feat...-desalination/
 También comento que doy un valor aproximado porque un estudio completo lleva tiempo, pero para hacernos una idea de por donde estamos cuantitativamente es suficiente. 

El caso es que si se utilizasen las desoladoras con la tecnología presente en el momento de construcción, y con la velocidad de desarrollo del proceso, los resultados sean peores pero claro, tampoco las queréis utilizar y así amortizarlas lo antes posible para poder desarrollar su uso y mejorar costes de proceso. Y es lamentable porque saldrían ganando los agricultores a medio plazo.

Incluso con los datos que usted da: 3*0,12=0,36€ (sin descuentos en tarifa eléctrica). Más barato que el agua del tajo segura a precios según DMA.

Y es cierto que la desalinización no es buena en ciertos cultivos por su alto contenido en Boro (ya se lo hemos comentado al sr de los limoneros). De momento habría cultivos que no sería recomendable su uso. Quedan dos opciones para esos casos, cambiar el cultivo o mejorar el proceso vía mezclas o tratamientos especiales. Pero en principio para la mayoría de los cultivos sería apto. Hay que sufrir un poco para desarrollar las cosas. Lo que no se puede pretender es no usar nuevas técnicas que os independizarían del origen del agua, dejaría de haber problemas con las cuencas limítrofes y abaratarían costes a largo plazo y no asumir ningún riesgo y seguir bebiendo del estado sin aportar nada. Seguir aprovechándose de tarifas rebajadas (o subvencionadas, llámelo como quiera) y controladas por el SCRATS. y Mientras tanto, tantas inversiones ofrecidas para esa tierra por el estado y por los europeos, para que no solo seáis punta de lanza en sector primario, malgastadas y despreciadas para seguir controlando el sector, el precio, las tarifas, etc. Qué verdadera lástima, y lo siento por algunos agricultores que posiblemente quieran desarrollar sus productos en mejores condiciones.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> No comparto su opinión, los regantes pagan el agua del Trasvase en función de la Tarifa fijada por el Estado, y que es publicada en el BOE http://boe.es/boe/dias/2014/11/28/pd...2014-12377.pdf : la misma recoge los costes de las obras, los gastos fijos y variables de funcionamiento. Esa tarifa es revisada por muchos organismos, y cuando alguno de ellos no ha estado conforme, incluido el SCRATS, se ha reclamado a los Tribunales. Recuerdo que los tribunales, en todos lo casos que yo sepa, le han dado la razón a la reclamaciones de los regantes.
> Mi opinión es que si en este país los usuarios hubieran pagados todas las obras realizadas por el Estado, como se está pagando el Trasvase Tajo Segura, mejor nos iría al conjunto de los españoles.
> Por otro lado, ustedes saben que organización es el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS) y por quien esta formada.



Ya le dio cumplida respuesta el Sr. no registrado (Miguel) con el que estoy de acuerdo. Añadir ademas que a pesar de ser revisada por mucho organismos, estos hacen dejación de funciones y el SCRATS se aprovecha de la legislación, contratos anteriores y demás favoritismos políticos, para seguir controlando la tarifa. Pienso que las tarifas vigentes no pasarían ningún estudio económico ejercido con rigor, y por supuesto, no muestran el coste real del trasvase.

Usted comenta si "ustedes conocen el SCRATS". ...En singular por favor, y estoy seguro que usted conoce mejor su organigrama y funciones las cuales, le agradecería me informase, seguro que algo aprendo, gracias.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

Estan claros los planteamientos, cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones. Como puede ver en mi perfil a mi no me importa indicar mi nombre y cual es mi actividad profesional. Yo no trabajo para SCRATS. SCRATS es una organización sin ánimo de lucro que agrupa a todas las Comunidades de Regantes que emplean el agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura o la infraestructura del Postrasvase. Por cierto, no controla al gobierno, ministerios, confederaciones, periodistas, universidades, tribunales, etc. Como algunos insinúan en las redes sociales. Más información en www.SCRATS.es
Saludos

----------


## termopar

> Como puede ver en mi perfil a mi no me importa indicar mi nombre y cual es mi actividad profesional.


A mi tampoco me importaria, lamentablemente, existen cláusulas de contrato en las que se me permite participar libremente siempre y cuando no afecte mi actividad profesional. Y si un día le veo cara a cara tampoco me importaría descírselo pero entonces no sabría que soy el que escribe estas palabras. Hay que saber ser un profesional y separarlo de lo personal.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> A mi tampoco me importaria, lamentablemente, existen cláusulas de contrato en las que se me permite participar libremente siempre y cuando no afecte mi actividad profesional. Y si un día le veo cara a cara tampoco me importaría descírselo pero entonces no sabría que soy el que escribe estas palabras. Hay que saber ser un profesional y separarlo de lo personal.


Pues si un día me ve, y puede, me encantaría saludarle e intercambiar impresiones cara a cara. Creo que podríamos tener una conversación muy interesante.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo no sé si tú estarás en nómina del Scrats, pero lo que está claro es que realizas trabajos para el SCRATS como éste:
http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...ores_de_gestin
Además, tu actividad diaria es pro SCRATS, cualquiera en éste mundo te conoce. No es malo ni bueno, es una realidad.
En cuanto al segundo comentario, la Consejera Cachá a una insinuación de Claver se ha puesto firmes y enseguida ha agachado las orejas:


 Ahí tienes un ejemplo de periodista que en cuanto Claver abre la boca, ella está allí para comunicarlo. No digo que pertenezca a la nómina de un fondo de reptiles, no seas suspicaz que no afirmo nada, sólo transmito un hecho.
Bien sabes que Cachá no ha hecho lo mismo con los regantes tradicionales, mas  bien los ha perjudicado con un decreto de sequía absurdo y difícilmente sostenible en un debate serio.
.
En cuanto periodistas, hay varios que tú conoces que publican inmediatamente los comunicados del Scrats, y silencian los de los tradicionales, se pueden poner ejemplos recientes. Ellos se han quejado amargamente, pero no he visto a los periodistas de siempre comunicarlo ni darle eco, más bien al contrario
Además hay otros organismos como la ya cerrada Fundación Agua y Progreso, investigada por no saber lo que se ha hecho con los 8 millones de dinero público que se ha gastado y que se ocupaba de sacar unos estudios de risa, todo con tal dirigir y engañar a la opinión pública a favor de todo tipo de trasvases. Curiosamente, tras la sospecha de corrupción, has dejado de citar sus trabajos.

 Ya para rematar, ahora tu Consejera, que se muestra muy servicial con el SCRATS, y solo con el SCRATS (a los tradicionales que les zurzan) se atreve, imagino que desde su candidez por poca experiencia y sin pensarlo mucho debido a la presión sin descanso del SCRATS, a decir esto:
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...fensa-recursos

Que es el colmo en boca de un político al servicio del Estado español y a la que pagamos todos, hasta los de Galapagar.

Pero bueno, la gente tiene claro quien es quien y lo que hace cada cual. La gente no es tonta ni se chupa el dedo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------

